# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  صحيفة المنبر عناوين واخبار واعمدة الأحد 19 يونيو

## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم حبيبنا منعم على الإبداعات 
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كوره سودانية
الغاني كوفي: الاستقرار الذي نعيشه الآن دافع لتحقيق الانتصار على الهلال



عبّر الغاني فرانسيس كوفي لاعب وسط المريخ عن سعادته بالأجواء الرائعة التي يعيشوها كلاعبين في الأحمر قبل ساعات من مواجهة الهلال في ختام الدورة الأولى للممتاز مبيناً أن هذه الأجواء والاستقرار الذي افتقده المريخ لفترة سيكون دافعاً لهم كلاعبين من أجل تحقيق الانتصار على الأزرق في مباراة الغد ومواصلة البحث عن صدارة النسخة الحالية لمسابقة الدوري الممتاز.

*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كوره سودانية

وفاق سطيف مهدد بالابعاد من مسابقة الأبطال



يواجه نادي وفاق سطيف الجزائري خطر الاستبعاد من مسابقة دوري أبطال أفريقيا على خلفية أحداث شغب تسببت فيها جماهيره والتي أدت إلى توقف المباراة التي خسرها أمام ضيفه صن داونز من جنوب أفريقيا بهدفين دون رد مساء السبت، في الجولة الأولى من مباريات المجموعة الثانية (دور المجموعات) بدور الثمانية للبطولة وكان الحكم المالي ممادو كايتا أوقف المباراة في الدقيقة الأولى من الوقت المحتسب بدلا من الضائع بسبب دخول مشجعين لوفاق سطيف إلى الملعب، قبل أن يعود بعد 12 دقيقة ليعلن عدم إتمام الوقت المتبقي منها والمقدر بدقيقتين، من جهة أخرى أصيب نحو 35 شخصا بينهم 10 من رجال الشرطة في صدامات بين مشجعين غاضبين وعناصر الشرطة في أعقاب المباراة، علما أن هذه الأحداث امتدت إلى خارج الملعب وينتظر أن تسلط لجنة الانضباط بالاتحاد الأفريقي لكرة القدم (كاف) عقوبات مغلظة على وفاق سطيف، فيما أكد التلفزيون الجزائري ” الهداف” أن العقوبات قد تصل إلى حد الاستبعاد من البطولة وأوضح ذات المصدر أن وفاق سطيف يواجه سيناريو النجم الساحلي التونسي الذي جرى إقصاؤه من دور المجموعات لنسخة دوري أبطال أفريقيا لعام 2012، جراء الشغب الذي تسبب فيه جماهيره في مباراته أمام مواطنه الترجي التونسي، يذكر أن وفاق سطيف كان تأهل للمجموعات على حساب المريخ بعد أن تعادل معه ذهاباً بهدفين لكل بامدرمان وتعادل معه سلبياً بسطيف ليتأهل الفريق الجزائري على حساب المريخ مستفيداً من ميزة تسجيل هدفين خارج أرضه.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كوره سودانية

حمد السيد مضوي: نحلم بأول ركلة جزاء للمريخ في الممتاز أمام الهلال

 

قال حمد السيد مضوي عضو مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ ونائب رئيس القطاع الرياضي إن الأحمر مُحق في كل مخاوفه من التحكيم الذي سيدير مباراة القمة لأن للمريخ تجارب عديدة ومريرة مع الحكام الذين أدمنوا الانحياز للهلال وظلم المريخ في مثل هذه المقابلات لدرجة أن المريخ وعلى مدى سنوات بعيدة ومنذ انطلاقة منافسة الممتاز لم يُحظى بأي ركلة جزاء في مواجهة نده التقليدي وهذا لا يحدث في كل منافسات العالم الأمر الذي يؤكد بأن هناك طرف يُحظى بحماية تامة من قبل الحكام وأشار حمد السيد إلى أن المريخ يحلم هذه المرة بإسناد المباراة إلى حكم يأتي بتصرف جنوني وهو احتساب ركلة جزاء للمريخ حتى ينال شرف أول حكم يحتسب ركلة جزاء للأحمر في مواجهة الهلال في الدوري الممتاز لكنه استبعد أن يحدث ذلك لأن المريخ كانت لديه العديد من ركلات الجزاء الصحيحة والتي لا تحتاج لجُرأة لاحتسابها ولكن القانون السري الذي يحرم المريخ من أي ركلة جزاء في مواجهة الهلال في الممتاز كان حاضراً في جميع الحالات، وأبان حمد السيد أن سيناريوهات ظلم المريخ واستهدافه بدأت منذ مباراته الأخيرة في شندي عندما تعرض المريخ لاستهداف واضح من قبل الحكم الذي أدار تلك المباراة والذي أشهر البطاقة الصفراء للاعب ابراهيم جعفر في حالة لا تستحق ومضى حمد السيد: المريخ دوماً يتعرض للاستهداف من قبل الحكام والتزمنا الصمت طويلاً وصبرنا ولكن للصبر حدود وهذه المرة المريخ لن يجامل أبداً ولن يقبل سرقة عرقه لمصلحة نادٍ بعينه لافتاً إلى أن المريخ لا يريد أي مساعدة من أي حكم لكنه يريد فقط من لجنة التحكيم المركزية أن تسند إدارتها لحكم عادل ونزيه يمنح كل طرف حقه ووقتها سيكون الطرف المنتصر معروفاً للكافة لأن المريخ وبشهادة الجميع هو الأفضل والأجدر بتحقيق النصر في القمة وأكد حمد السيد أن موقف المريخ لا يحتمل أي نتيجة غير التفوق على الأزرق حتى يمضي قدماً في مشواره للمحافظة على لقبه مؤكداً أن المريخ يثق في الحكام الوطنيين ولا يرفضهم ولكنه يرفض الظلم والاستهداف متمنياً أن تعي لجنة التحكيم المركزية خطورة هذه المباراة وأن تسند إدارتها للحكم الذي يستطيع أن يخرج بها إلى بر الأمان.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كوره سودانية

ابراهيم جعفر: أنا غير محظوظ بعدم المشاركة في القمة

 

قال نجم المريخ الجديد ابراهيم جعفر والوافد الجديد انه غير محظوظ بعدم المشاركة في الديربي امام الهلال بسبب حصولي علي الانذار الثالث امام اهلي شندي وضاف انه كان يخطط للمشاركة امام الهلال في بداية مشواري مع الاحمر وذكر ان توقيت حصوله علي الانذار في شندي غير مناسب .. واشار انه تلقي انذارين خلال مشاركته مع مريخ الفاشر.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
رابطة المريخ بالرياض تحتفل بامين خزينة المريخ عوض رمرم



أمس 11:38 PM
كفرووتر / الرياض / أقامت رابطة المريخ بالرياض حفل إفطار رمضاني على شرف السيد عوض رمرم أمين خزينة نادي المريخ في فندق اليمامة وعقب الإفطار قدم السيد عوض رمرم أمين خزينة نادي المريخ تنويرا للرابطة عما قام به مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ خلال الفترة السابقة . ودعا الروابط لدعم المريخ وأشار إلى أن مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ يدعو كل المريخاب من روابط في الداخل والخارج وقروبات المريخ للعمل يدا واحدة لتقديم الدعم المادي للنادي حتى يحافظ على مكانته في صدارة الأندية السودانية والمضي قدما وقد تبادل الجميع الآراء والمقترحات والتي تصب في مصلحة المريخ . وحضر حفل الإفطار عدد كبير من أعضاء الرابطة وصحفيوا المريخ عوض عباس والسموأل ونميري وشلبي

















*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*برهان تيه مدرب المريخ :لن اقف في محطة الغيابات لان اي مجموعه سوف تهزم الهلال



أكد برهان تية المدير الفني للمريخ جاهزية فريقه للقمة مشيراً إلى أن الإعداد يمضي بصورة جيدة وأن هناك حماس كبير وسط اللاعبين من أجل تقديم مباراة كبيرة وتحقيق نتيجة مفرحة للجماهير الحمراء وأضاف: لست متخوفاً من أي غيابات لأنني واثق من أن المجموعة المتاحة لي على درجة عالية من التميز وتستطيع القيام بالواجب على أكمل وجه ولذلك لن أقف كثيراً في محطة الغيابات التي تواجه الفريق وأي مجموعة أدفع بها ستنجز المهمة على أكمل وجه, وسجل برهان إشادة كبرى بتحضيرات فريقه للقمة وقال إنه لاحظ أن اللياقة البدنية للاعبين تسجل تصاعداً سريعاً وأضاف: أمس تدربنا لمدة ساعة ولا أرغب في إخضاع اللاعبين لتمارين قوية في هذا التوقيت لذلك سيتدرب الفريق اليوم لمدة 45 دقيقة ونركز فقط من خلال هذه التدريبات على وضع اللمسات الأخيرة لطريقة اللعب التي نرغب في الاعتماد عليها في مباراة القمة وبالحماس والإصرار والغيرة والرغبة في إسعاد الجماهير سنقدم مباراة كبيرة أمام الهلال وسنحقق نتيجة مفرحة للجماهير الحمراء

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عقد رئيس مجلس الإدارة جمال الوالي اجتماعا مع اللاعبين بمقر معسكر المريخ بفندق أبشر في الساعات الاولي من صباح الاحد،   وذلك بحضور  مساعد الرئيس نادر إبراهيم مالك  وعضو المجلس حمد السيد مضوي وقطب المريخ علي الفادني  وحضور الجهازين الفني والاداري ، الوالي طالب اللاعبين بالفوز علي الهلال  مؤكدا بان الانتصارات تفتح العديد الابواب   وأعلن الوالي عن حافز دولاري  لمباراة القمة  ، قطب المريخ الفادني أعلن عن حافز 200 مليون جنية لمباراة القمة .


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*شكل مجلس الإدارة حضورا فى التدريب الرئيسي للفريق الذي لعب مساء السبت بالقلعة الحمراء استعداد لمباراة الهلال مساء الاثنين .
تقدم الحضور السيد جمال الوالي رئيس مجلس الإدارة والفريق عبدالله حسن عيسي الأمين العام المكلف والسيد نادر إبراهيم مالك مساعد الرئيس وعدد من الأعضاء .



*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*رجفة الهلالاب !!!

 

مشاهد رياضية

عبد الله ابو وائل

رجفة الهلالاب !!!

[ظل اهل الهلال يسخرون من المريخ ويقللون من شانه ويتباهون بتسجيلاتهم الاخيرة التي افضت لاعادة “سادومبا” الذي كان يموّله بالكرات المريحة من اطلقوا عليه “مشطوب المريخ” وزادوا علي “الزيمبابوي” بتسجيل “سادومبا” اخر اعجابا بالاسم لا اقتناعا بمستواه الذي اجبر المريخ للتخلص منه عن طريق الاعارة دون ان يفكر في استعادته !

[الهلالاب كانوا ينتظرون مباراة القمة التي تقام مساء الغد بـ”جوهرة الكاردينال” حتي يثأروا من الاحمر الذي لم يستطيعوا الانتصار عليه طوال فترة جلوس “رئيسهم” علي المقعد الذي كان يشغله في يوم من الايام “البابا” ولكن وما ان تعاقد المريخ مع الثنائي “برهان ومحسن” لقيادة الجهاز الفني الا وبدأت الرجفة مسيطرة عليهم دونما استثناء.

[الان فقط ادرك الهلالاب خطورة موقفهم بعد ان وقفوا علي حقيقة مستوي فريقهم امام الخرطوم الوطني وبالمقابل اصيبوا بالقلق جراء ما قدمه نجوم المريخ امام الاهلي شندي سيما الجدد.

[الجاهزية التي كان يتمشدق بها الهلالاب صارت في حكم الماضي وبدلا من التركيز علي تحضيرات الازرق انصرفوا الي قضايا جانبية تشير بوضوح لحجم “الخوف” الذي يسيطر عليهم !!

[المطالبة بحكام اجانب واخضاع لاعبي المريخ لاختبار المنشطات وما الي ذلك من اشياء صارت بمثابة “الثابت” في كتابات معظم الكتاّب “الزرق”.

[شخصيا اثق تماما في انتصار المريخ علي الهلال مساء الغد حتي ولو ادار المواجهة طاقم تحكيم مكوّن من ” فاطمة الصادق” في وسط الملعب و”الرشيدعلي عمر” مساعد اول و”محمد عبدالماجد” مساعد ثاني و”معتصم محمود” حكم رابع!!!

[لن ينتصر الهلال علي المريخ حتي ولو اسندت مهام مراقبة المباراة لرئيس النادي “الكاردينال”!!!

[مباراة الغد هي مباراة لاعبين في المقام الاول ومهما اجتهد الروماني “بلاتشي” في التمترس وراء “حصانة” القرار الفني واصراراه علي عدم السماح لكائن من كان باختيار عناصر المواجهة فان من يقع عليهم الاختيار سيكونون في حالة ” من الدهشة وحينها يكون “رفاق محمد الرشيد” قد حسموا المعركة لصالحهم!

[رجفة الهلالاب دفعتهم لمنح شارة القيادة لـ”شيبوب” في محاولة منهم لبث الروح القتالية بداخله من اجل الوصول لشباك “جمال سالم” لكنهم لا يعلمون ان هذا التصرف من شانه يزيد من عزيمة واصرار لاعبي المريخ في اخراج “رفيق الامس ” خالي الوفاض!!
[عموما لن يطول الانتظار وسيفوز المريخ علي الهلال .


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حقق نفرت قروبات المريخ في (الواتس آب)  حوالي 121  مليون جنية  خلال الحفل إلذي أقيم  دار النادي مساء السبت .
رئيس مجلس الإدارة حضر  النفره وخاطب الحضور مؤكدا عبي أهمية دور الجماهير تجاه قضاياه النادي وثمن دعم القروبات .
وتقرر أن تكون هناك نفرة في يوم 10 من أي شهر لمواصلة دعم النادي .
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*عيب ياجمال



موسى مصطفى
يدخل المريخ مباراة القمة بدوافع كبيرة لتأكيد جدارتهم و احقيتهم بالدفاع عن الوان المريخ و القتال بقوة من اجل جعل المريخ محافظا على حظوظه في الفوز بطولة الدوري الممتازلان خسارة المريخ تعني ضياع فرصة اللقب
المريخ اكمل عدته لمباراة الاثنين وتبقي الدور فقط على لاعبيه في المقام الاول و على جماهيره في المقام الثاني.
نجوم المريخ مطالبون بالرد على تصريحات الامين العام لنادي الهلال الذي طعن في قدراتهم حينما طالب بالكشف عن المنشطات 
تصريحات عماد رغم انها تكتيكية لشغل المريخاب عن هدف محدد ستكون وبالا عليه و سيكون الرد قاسيا من لاعبي المريخ ليلة الاثنين .
عماد اصبح يطلق التصريحات في غير مكانها ولا مناسبتها لان مثل تلك التصريحات تجلب الكوارث وسيكون الرد قاسيا من لاعبي المريخ .
ليلة الاثنين سيواجه الهلال 22 لاعبا و ليس 11 لاعبا لان ما تفوه به العمده اشعل جذوة الحماس و الرغبة في الانتصار و الثأر لدى نجوم المريخ للدفاع عن كرامتهم اولا وعن شعار المريخ ثانيا.

تصريحات العمدة التكتيكية جعلت المريخ يتحرك من اجل كسب لقاء القمة و ليس التعادل او تقبل الخسارة فالامر فات حد كرة القدم فاصبح كرامة و على عماد ان يتحمل وز تصريحاته.
متفرقات
حسمت مجموعة التطوير انتخابات اتحاد الكرة مبكرا بفوز كل منسوبيها في الجمعية العمومية المقبلة حيث فاز مازدا و صلاح و اسماعيل و السر و احمد بابكر و النجومي بجانب اكتساح التطوير لاندية الممتاز .
التطوير اصبحت على مقربة من العودة مجددا لرئاسة الاتحاد العام و اصبح فوزها مسألة وقت ليس الا.
المجموعات التي كانت تنوي ترشيح نفسها انسحبت في اللحظات الاخيرة و لا ادري السبب
رغم ان مجموعة التطوير التي طرحت برنامجها و لم تحسم مقعد نائب الرئيس لكنها ستعود لرئاسة الاتحاد فالوقت لا زال امامها لتقديم نائب الرئيس و الذي بات قريبا من الحسن عبد السلام 
خسارة مؤلمة تعرض لها عبد العزيز و التوم و ايدام في انتخابات الحكام امس 
عاقل هيثم سلمان و هو يتراجع عن ترشيح نفسه في انتخابات الاتحاد العام لتفوز مجموعة مازدا بالتذكية 
اخيرا 
عدم ظهور اندية كبيرة مثل القمة في كتلة الممتاز كان صدمة كبيرة !!
لا ادري كيف تنقاد اندية القمة و هي التي تدعم خزانة الاتحا العام بالمال و الكوادر
غياب المريخ مبرر لان التعيين اكل جسده وحرمه من التمثيل ي الاتحادات ولكن ما الذي يمنع الهلال من تسيد مجموعة غاب عنها المريخ و يترك امرها للاهلي الخرطومو الخرطوم اندية جاء تأسيسها بعد القمة
اخيرا جدا
إعتذار كبار الاداريين عن مناصب مهمة في لجنة تسيير المريخ بقيادة عصام و الفريق طارق ترك اكثر من علامة استفهام !!
عيب ياجمال ..ان تخرج إيصالات دعومات المشجعين و تصبح مادة للسخرية عيب كبير فاسرار النفرة هي اسرار المريخ و يجب ان تكون داخل البيت المريخي وليس العيب ان يدعم المشجع ناديه بخمسة جنيهات فالعيب و كل العيب ان ينهب آخرين النادي و الذين حضروا له ايد وراء و ايد قدام وبنوا القصور و الفلل
التاريخ يعرف منو حضروا للنادي وهم لا يملكون حق الايجار وعملوا في اللجان المساعدة وتقربوا و اصبحوا نافذين و لكن المحير انهم من اصحاب الدخل المحدود و لم يطعن يوما احدث في ثرواتهم فالرازق هو الله و لكن نذكرهم ان المريخ ليس بئر بترول و لا منجم ذهب ولكن نقول لهم هنيئا لكم 
على رئيس نادي المريخ ان يحاسب الايادي التي إمتدت لاسرار المريخ وجعلتها سخرية للقروبات و احرجت الذين دفعوا في حدود دخلهم
نتوجه بسؤال للاخ جمال و لا ادري كيفت تذكرت تصريحات عصام الحاج التي طلب فيها ان تكون عضوية المريخ مليون جنيه واقول للاخ جمال هل اتي زمن حرمان اصحاب الدخل المحدود من دعم ناديهم؟
على الوالي غربلة جهازه المالي الذي حاول زرع الفتنة في مجتمع المريخ 
على جمال ان يحاسب من سرب إيصالات النفرة للقروبات 
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*إنفاذ لقرار الاجتماع الأول لقطاع العلاقات الخارجية تم تكليف  مقرر القطاع المهندس طارق زروق بعمل قروب في ( الواتس آب ) لأعضاء القطاع ودعوة كل من الرئيس والامين العام لكل روابط المريخ بدول المهجر للمشاركة في القطاع .
وذلك من أجل تفعيل قضايا المريخ ومشاركة روابط المهجر فيها ، ومحاولة إيجاد صيغة قانونية لنيل  مريخاب المهجر لعضوية النادي د إضافة إلي تبادل الخبرات ونقل تجارب جديدة .
وللمشاركة في القروب الرجاء من كل رؤساء وامنا الروابط إرسال رسالة تعريفية لرقم مقرر القطاع  00249912308843  .
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*

القول الفصل.. 

ياسر بشير

* العامل الأكثر تأثيراً، وحسماً، والذي يفقد بسببه المريخ نتائج مبارياته أمام نده الهلال سواء بالتعادل، أو الهزيمة لا يندرج في قائمة (الفني)!.
* كثيراً ما تقدّم المريخ على الهلال أداء ونتيجة؛ ولكن فجأة يفقد المريخ الرغبة في استمرار تفوقه فينهض الهلال، ويدرك تعادلاً، أو يحقق نصراً ولو كان أداؤه بائساً حزيناً.
* ومن الأمور التي ظلّت شبه ثابتة في مباريات الفريقين هو أن الهلال إذا تقدّم في النتيجة يصعب على المريخ إدراك التعادل، أما تقدُّم المريخ فلا يضمن أحد صموده حتى النهاية، وكثيراً ما ينجو الهلال من هزائم محققة بفرض فخ التعادل على المريخ.
* العامل الأول المُشار إليه في المقدمة سببه نفسي، ومعنوي بالدرجة الأولى ويتطلّب إنتباهاً من الجهاز الفني بقيادة برهان ومحسن عندما يتقابل الفريقان مساء غدٍ بإستاد الهلال.
* ولابد أولاً من الإجابة على هذا السؤال: لماذا يهبط اداء المريخ فجأة بعد التقدُّم على الهلال؟.
* اما العامل الثاني فيبدو ان المريخ قد ترك إرثه القديم وهو المعروف بغضبته الشديدة عندما يتجرأ أحد بهز شباكه أولاً، اما إذا تقدُّم المريخ على فريقك فما عليك سوى الدعاء باللطف خشية تفاقم الهزيمة.
* إذاً أول مفاتيح النصر ان يرتفع مستوى التركيز لدى لاعبو المريخ في مباراة الغد خاصة بعد إحراز هدف التقدُّم.
* وقلنا امس أن المريخ أظهر عنفواناً كبيراً من خلال مبارياته الاربع الأخيرة – ثلاث وديات وأخرى دورية- وبالتالي فهو مرشح فوق العادة لتجاوز خصمه ولكنه يتطلب أن يضيف عاملاً حاسماً وهو سرعة الإيقاع.
* يضم المريخ عدد كبير من اللاعبين الموهبين امثال: كوفي واوكرا وبكري المدينة وعنكبة وهذا الرباعي بالتحديد لا يظهر تألقه بشكلٍ لافت إلا مع الكرة السريعة.
* أبرز عيوب المريخ خلال النصف الأول من هذا الموسم هو بطء الاداء بالاضافة للعادة القديمة والسيئة وهي الاعتماد على اللعب الطويل.
* بغياب عمر بخيت نضمن ذهاب (الكورة المعسّمة) إلى المتحف.
* تخلّي المريخ عن عادته القديمة في الاعتماد على الإرسال الطويل هو أول المداخل للعب الكرة القصيرة والسريعة مع اللعب الضاغط.
* أي فريق يمتلك لاعبيه مهارة نجوم المريخ يمكنه اللعب تحت الضغط من ناحية ومن ناحية أخرى يمكنه فرض الضغط على الخصم.
* وبالأمس قلنا أن المريخ لم يستغل حتى الآن الامكانيات الفنية الكبيرة للاعب بكري الميدنة، ونضيف ان المريخ لن يستفيد من هذا اللاعب في ظل البطء الشديد الذي ينتهجه الفريق.
* أرفعوا سرعة ايقاع الفريق وتناقل الكرة بسلاسة بين اللاعبين وإنتظروا ابداعات واختراقات بكري وبجانبه اوكرا.
* أتركوا اللعب الطويل واعتمدوا على البينيات لأوكرا وبكري وشاهدوا الفارق.
* أسلوب المريخ العقيم المتمثل في الارسال الطويل أشد خطراً عليه من التحكيم.
* الارسال الطويل يسهل مهمة الخصم في قطع الكرات، ويفصل خط دفاع الفريق عن هجومه ويغيب دور خط الوسط تماماً، ويؤدي ( لتعسيم) الكورة، ويتسبب في ملل الجماهير، ويُغيّب التشجيع، والحماس.
* اما التمريرات القصيرة والسريعة فهي تلهب الحماس وتخلق الثغرات في دفاعات الخصم، وتُسهّل مهمة الإجهاز عليه.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

تسلم حبيبنا منعم على الإبداعات 



الله يسلمك من كل شر حبيبنا كسلاوي
وشكراً جزيلاً علي الإضافات المدعمة بالصور
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ: ﺟﻤﻴﻊ ﺍﻟﺸﻜﺎﻭﻱ ﺿﺪ ﺃﻟﻮﻙ ﻭﺷﻴﺒﻮﺏ ﺳﻴﺘﻢ ﺭﻓﻀﻬﺎ

ﺃﻭﺿﺢ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﺍﻟﻌﺎﻡ ﻟﻜﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ ﺍﻥ ﺟﻤﻴﻊ ﺍﻟﺸﻜﺎﻭﻱ ﺍﻟﺘﻲ ﺳﻴﺘﻢ
ﺗﻘﺪﻳﻤﻬﺎ ﻓﻲ ﻋﺪﻡ ﻗﺎﻧﻮﻧﻴﺔ ﻣﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ ﺃﻟﻮﻙ ﺍﻛﻴﺞ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ
ﻭﺷﺮﻑ ﺷﻴﺒﻮﺏ ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﺳﺘﺮﻓﺾ ﺩﻭﻥ ﺟﺪﺍﻝ .. ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻥ ﺗﻢ
ﻗﻴﺪﻫﻤﺎ ﺑﺼﻮﺭﺓ ﻗﺎﻧﻮﻧﻴﺔ ﺑﻤﻜﺎﺗﺐ ﺍﻻﺗﺤﺎﺩ ﻭﻳﺤﻖ ﻟﻬﻤﺎ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺎﺭﻛﺔ
ﻣﻊ ﺍﻟﻬﻼﻝ ﻭﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻓﻲ ﺟﻤﻴﻊ ﺍﻟﻤﺒﺎﺭﻳﺎﺕ ﺣﺴﺐ ﺭﺅﻳﺔ ﺍﻻﺟﻬﺰﺓ
ﺍﻟﻔﻨﻴﺔ ﺑﻌﺪ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻛﺘﺴﺒﺎ ﺍﻟﺼﻔﺔ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﻧﻮﻧﻴﺔ.
*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

عيب ياجمال



موسى مصطفى
يدخل المريخ مباراة القمة بدوافع كبيرة لتأكيد جدارتهم و احقيتهم بالدفاع عن الوان المريخ و القتال بقوة من اجل جعل المريخ محافظا على حظوظه في الفوز بطولة الدوري الممتازلان خسارة المريخ تعني ضياع فرصة اللقب
المريخ اكمل عدته لمباراة الاثنين وتبقي الدور فقط على لاعبيه في المقام الاول و على جماهيره في المقام الثاني.
نجوم المريخ مطالبون بالرد على تصريحات الامين العام لنادي الهلال الذي طعن في قدراتهم حينما طالب بالكشف عن المنشطات 
تصريحات عماد رغم انها تكتيكية لشغل المريخاب عن هدف محدد ستكون وبالا عليه و سيكون الرد قاسيا من لاعبي المريخ ليلة الاثنين .
عماد اصبح يطلق التصريحات في غير مكانها ولا مناسبتها لان مثل تلك التصريحات تجلب الكوارث وسيكون الرد قاسيا من لاعبي المريخ .
ليلة الاثنين سيواجه الهلال 22 لاعبا و ليس 11 لاعبا لان ما تفوه به العمده اشعل جذوة الحماس و الرغبة في الانتصار و الثأر لدى نجوم المريخ للدفاع عن كرامتهم اولا وعن شعار المريخ ثانيا.

تصريحات العمدة التكتيكية جعلت المريخ يتحرك من اجل كسب لقاء القمة و ليس التعادل او تقبل الخسارة فالامر فات حد كرة القدم فاصبح كرامة و على عماد ان يتحمل وز تصريحاته.
متفرقات
حسمت مجموعة التطوير انتخابات اتحاد الكرة مبكرا بفوز كل منسوبيها في الجمعية العمومية المقبلة حيث فاز مازدا و صلاح و اسماعيل و السر و احمد بابكر و النجومي بجانب اكتساح التطوير لاندية الممتاز .
التطوير اصبحت على مقربة من العودة مجددا لرئاسة الاتحاد العام و اصبح فوزها مسألة وقت ليس الا.
المجموعات التي كانت تنوي ترشيح نفسها انسحبت في اللحظات الاخيرة و لا ادري السبب
رغم ان مجموعة التطوير التي طرحت برنامجها و لم تحسم مقعد نائب الرئيس لكنها ستعود لرئاسة الاتحاد فالوقت لا زال امامها لتقديم نائب الرئيس و الذي بات قريبا من الحسن عبد السلام 
خسارة مؤلمة تعرض لها عبد العزيز و التوم و ايدام في انتخابات الحكام امس 
عاقل هيثم سلمان و هو يتراجع عن ترشيح نفسه في انتخابات الاتحاد العام لتفوز مجموعة مازدا بالتذكية 
اخيرا 
عدم ظهور اندية كبيرة مثل القمة في كتلة الممتاز كان صدمة كبيرة !!
لا ادري كيف تنقاد اندية القمة و هي التي تدعم خزانة الاتحا العام بالمال و الكوادر
غياب المريخ مبرر لان التعيين اكل جسده وحرمه من التمثيل ي الاتحادات ولكن ما الذي يمنع الهلال من تسيد مجموعة غاب عنها المريخ و يترك امرها للاهلي الخرطومو الخرطوم اندية جاء تأسيسها بعد القمة
اخيرا جدا
إعتذار كبار الاداريين عن مناصب مهمة في لجنة تسيير المريخ بقيادة عصام و الفريق طارق ترك اكثر من علامة استفهام !!
عيب ياجمال ..ان تخرج إيصالات دعومات المشجعين و تصبح مادة للسخرية عيب كبير فاسرار النفرة هي اسرار المريخ و يجب ان تكون داخل البيت المريخي وليس العيب ان يدعم المشجع ناديه بخمسة جنيهات فالعيب و كل العيب ان ينهب آخرين النادي و الذين حضروا له ايد وراء و ايد قدام وبنوا القصور و الفلل
التاريخ يعرف منو حضروا للنادي وهم لا يملكون حق الايجار وعملوا في اللجان المساعدة وتقربوا و اصبحوا نافذين و لكن المحير انهم من اصحاب الدخل المحدود و لم يطعن يوما احدث في ثرواتهم فالرازق هو الله و لكن نذكرهم ان المريخ ليس بئر بترول و لا منجم ذهب ولكن نقول لهم هنيئا لكم 
على رئيس نادي المريخ ان يحاسب الايادي التي إمتدت لاسرار المريخ وجعلتها سخرية للقروبات و احرجت الذين دفعوا في حدود دخلهم
نتوجه بسؤال للاخ جمال و لا ادري كيفت تذكرت تصريحات عصام الحاج التي طلب فيها ان تكون عضوية المريخ مليون جنيه واقول للاخ جمال هل اتي زمن حرمان اصحاب الدخل المحدود من دعم ناديهم؟
على الوالي غربلة جهازه المالي الذي حاول زرع الفتنة في مجتمع المريخ 
على جمال ان يحاسب من سرب إيصالات النفرة للقروبات 



 عيب عليك يا موسى انتقد بموضوعية حتى نحترم رايك سواء اتفقنا او اختلفنا.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*âœچ  قًـلُـم رياضي___
_معتز الفاضل âœچ

      || قبــــــــــــــــــــل   المعـــــــمــــــــــــــــــعة.......!!!  ||

     âœچ نجحت لجنة التسيير المريخية الجديدة بقيادة ربان السفينة م€ٹ جمال الواليم€‹ في الخروج بفريق  كرة القدم من النفق الضيق الي الأماكن الرحبة الفسيحة  وإستطاعت أن تبعده كلياً عن المشاكل الإدارية وإبتداءات فعلياً في حل مشاكل اللاعبين المالية و تسعي جادة في تسوية ماتبقى من حقوقهم ، فكان نتاج ذلك تغير وجه الفريق وتقديمه لمباراة غاية في الروعة أمام الأهلي شندي نالت رضاء  واستحسان القاعدة المريخية .

×   الفوز المستحق المصحوب بالعرض على النمور الفريق المنظم والقوي أرسل الزعيم من خلاله  ببرقية تخويف لابناء بلاتشي بالمصير الذي يتوعدهم غداً بإستادهم .

×   أثبت نجوم الزعيم بإنهم عندما يريدون العودة قادرين عليها ولا يستطيع أحد المنافسين أن يمتلك القدرة على إيقافهم.

×   علينا أن نتناسى نتيجة شندي والتعامل بتوازن مع مباراة الهلال فلكل مباراة طريقة وتشكيل وتخطيط معين يتناسب معها وفقاً لتغيرات الظروف و المنافس.

×  الزعيم  يعيش هذه الأيام  لحظات نشوة عودة محبوب الجماهيرم€ٹجمال الوالي م€‹لقيادة النادي ، ويسعى جاهداً للفوز بهذه المباراة واهدائها للجنة التسيير الجديدة  وكذلك من أجل تضيق الخناق على نده التقليدي  بقية الإنقضاض علي الصدارة  والتربع عليها مع بداية الدورة الثانية من الدوري الممتاز .

   ×  لاعبي المريخ أنجزوا المهمة الخاصة بهم بالعودة بالنقاط كاملة من( دار جعل ) في الجولة السابقة باسقاطهم لأرسنال شندي بثنائية بيضاء ومباراة الغد هي مباراة الصفوة في المقام الأول فهي الوقود الحقيقي المحرك  للاعبين  .

   âœچ  نتوقع أن تكون معمعة الغد أكثر إثارة وندية لكونها تجمع بين قطبي الكرة السودانيةوالدوافع التي يدخل بها الفريقين لكسب اللقاء.

  ×  لقاء الغد يأتي مختلفاً هذه المره ويصعب فيه تحديد كفة الفريق الأفضل على الورق من واقع أن اللقاء يأتي بعد توقف طويل .

×  لاعبي المريخ سيدخلون  اللقاء تحت ضغط نفسي كبير بإعتبار أن خسارة أي نقطة من هذه النقاط تبعدهم  كثيراً
عن المنافسة علي اللقب ، لذلك لابد لم€ٹبرهان ومحسن م€‹أن يقيما محاضره  لتهيئة اللاعبين نفسياً.

×   الروح المعنوية  والإصرار على الفوز يعد من أولويات عودة كسب المعمعة الرمضانية .

×  العامل الأبرز في مثل هذه اللقاءات الهدوء النفسي وعدم التوتر  من قبل اللاعبين والتعامل مع المباراة بحذر شديد وخصوصاً  لاعبي الخبرة فهم الأوراق الرابحة لموازنة الفريق ووجودهم مهم جدا  من أجل تثبيت من يخوضون التجربة لاول مره .

×  مباراة الغد يجب أن يقاتل فيها كل لاعب ويقدم كل ماعنده من أجل إسعاد الصفوة التي لم تبخل في يوم من الأيام بمالها ونفسها ودعواتها  .

     âœچ  نتمنى أن يقدم الفريقان مباراة تليق بالإسم الذي يطلق عليها م€ٹديربي الكرة السودانية م€‹.

×   ننتظر مباراة ديربي مُثيرة مليئة بالمتعة والإثارة، وتعكس مدى تطور ومواكبة كرتنا السودانية لهذا العصر .

×   نتمنى أن ينصرف اللاعبين للأداء والإبتعاد عن العك الكروي الذي ظللنا نتابعه بإستمرار حتى أصبح علامة ثابتة ومميزة لكل لقاءات القمة  فالمشجع الذي يقتطع من قوت يومه بقية  التؤاجد بالإستاد ومساندة فريقه يجب أن يجد قمة حقيقة وتقدم له وجبة كروية دسمة  .

×  نتمنى أن نشاهد الأهداف التي تزرف لها الدموع....والتمريرات التي تريح النفس وتنتزع الآهات  ...والألعاب الجميلة  التي تجبرك علي التصفيق لها والإشادة بها حتى ولو كانت من خصمك .

× على اللاعبين الانصراف للعب كرة القدم و البعد عن المشاجرات والأخلاق الغير رياضية  ،وليعلم (اللاعبين) أن شغب المدرجات يبتدي من داخل المستطيل الأخضر.

× ما أجمل ان يتخاصم اللاعبين طيلة المباراة .. على الفوز بالمباراة وتقديم أجمل الاداء وتراهم بالأخير يتصافحون و كل منهم يواسي الآخر.

فالخاسر يبارك للفائز و الفائــز يواسي الخاسر على الهزيمة .. و بهذا تكمتل الروح الرياضية.

    âœچ  جْـــرَةِ_قًـلُـم__أخيرا  :_

     âœچ  كرة القدم لعبة الأخطاء والفريق المتميز هو الذي يكون أقل أخطأ والمدرب الشاطر هو الذي يوظف نجومه ويضع التخطيط المناسب لاستثمار خطأ الخصم وكلنا ثقة في الثنائي .

â™،  أخيراً:-  أدعموهم بالحضور  والوقوف معهم في خندق واحد ببث الحماس في نفوسهم والشد من عزائمهم .
*

----------


## Jamal Balal

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					







 معقولة خطأ زى ده ؟؟؟؟؟؟ كيف يعنى الهلال يؤدى بروفة الخ... !!!!!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وكفى
اسماعيل حسن
 شر البلية ما يضحك* تخيلوا بالله عليكم .. مجلس الهلال الموقر، وكتّابه الأجلاء. وصحفه الزرقاء يطالبون كلهم بتحكيم أجنبي للقاء القمة غداً!!
 * إي والله يطالبون بتحكيم أجنبي!!
 * مش كده وبس..
 * إنما يطالبون أيضاً بفحص المنشطات قبل مباراة الغد!!
 * وقسماً عظماً لو كنت رئيس الاتحاد  العام، فضلاً عن رئيس نادي المريخ، لوافقت على الطلبين دون تردد لأرى ماذا  سيفعلون، وهل سيكونون قدر هذين الطلبين!!
 * إذا كان على التحكيم الوطني فهو صديقهم الحميم الذي لولاه ما تفوقوا علينا في الدوري الممتاز!!
 * وإذا كان على المنشطات فهم أول وآخر من قُبضوا بها، وكانت يومها فضيحة بجلاجل!!
 * كما أنهم – ما شاء الله تبارك الله –  يعجون باللاعبين كبار السن الذين يحتاجون بالفعل إلى (دفرة قوية) في  المباريات، وعلى رأسهم (البومبا) سادومبا، ومساوي، والتشة بشة، ونزار حامد،  وكبير (الناشطين) ماكسيم.
 * صحي الفيكم بدّروا بيهو إخوتي الهلالاب..
 * عموماً اسمعوها مني نصيحة.. لا تفتعلوا الذكاء أكثر من اللازم حتى لا ينقلب يوماً، وبالاً عليكم!!
 * أو على الأقل إذا كنتم تعتقدون في أنفسكم الذكاء، فلا تفترضوا فينا الغباء!!
 * كدي قبل أن أنتقل إلى موضوع آخر (النسألكم) سؤال!!
 * لو أن الاتحاد العام هفت ليهو، وقام  وافق ليكم على التحكيم الأجنبي وفحص المنشطات قبل مباراة الغد، ح تودوا  وشكم من جماهيركم فين??!!
 * قالوا إيه??!!
 * قالوا عايزين تحكيم أجنبي قالوا!!
 * شوفوا الذكاء لما يفوت الحد ببقى غباء كيف!!
 * يطالبون بتحكيم أجنبي قبل يومين من المباراة??!!
 * ختاماً لن أقسم، ولكنني على استعداد لأن  أبصم بالعشرة على أن القصد الوحيد من الطلبين اللذين تقدم بهما مجلس  الهلال للاتحاد، ذر الرماد على العقول، وأن بعض نجوم الهلال سيتعاطون  المنشطات قبل مباراة غد سيتعاطونها، وأن الطاقم الذي ستختاره لجنة التحكيم  لإدارتها، لن يكون نزيهاً ولا قوى الشخصية إلا إذا كانت لمجلس المريخ كلمة  قوية قبل اختياره.ما قلّ ودلّ* عبّر برهان تيه عن سعادته بالحماس  الكبير الذي يسيطر على لاعبيه، ورغبتهم الجادة في أن يحققوا نتيجة طيبة  غداً .. وقال إنه غير منزعج لغياب بعض اللاعبين عن المباراة لأن كشف النجوم  الجاهزين يفوق العشرين، واي أحد عشر منهم سيقضون الغرض…
 * ينصر دينك يا برهان..
 * تحدى نائب الأمين العام المريخ الأخ  متوكل أحمد على مجلس الهلال بأن يشرك شيبوب في مباراة القمة غداً إذا كان  واثقاً من سلامة تسجيله..
 * يجازي محنك يا متوكل..
 * إنك بهذا التحدي ادخلت الهلال في عنق الزجاجة..
 * إذا أشرك شيبوب غداً مشكلة..
 * وإذا لم يشركه برضو مشكلة، ولكن ليست كبيرة!!
 * عموماً نحن حا نشرك ألوك بوغبا، اليبقوا صناديد ويشركوا شيبوب.
 * سلام تعظيم لجميع القروبات التي شاركت  في النفرة أمس، فقد جسدت حقيقة الدور الذي من المفترض أن تلعبه الجماهير  تجاه ناديها، والذي يفوق في كل الأحوال دورها المعروف في المدرجات عظمة  وسمواً.
 * برهان ومحسن.. ومحسن وبرهان.. وجهان لمدرب واحد..
 * ألوك بوغبا يحتكر نجومية التدريبات والتمارين والتقسيمات.. وبإذن الله يحتكر نجومية المباريات في القريب العاجل..
 * لن أهنيء قريبي السر محمد علي وصديقي  العزيز صلاح أحمد محمد صالح والنجومي ببقائهم في مقاعد لجنة التحكيم  المركزية – أو أتأسف عليه – إلا بعد أن أرى مباراة الغد، وطاقم التحكيم  الذي سيديرها..
 * وكفى.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة Jamal Balal
					


 معقولة خطأ زى ده ؟؟؟؟؟؟ كيف يعنى الهلال يؤدى بروفة الخ... !!!!!







الخطا موقع كورة سودانية
الصحيفة كتبت العنوان صحيح الكتب العنوان بالموقع اخطا في اسم الفريق
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حوافز كبيرة لنجوم المريخ في حالة الفوز على الهلال 

 
  رصد مجلس ادارة نادي المريخ حوافزا ضخمة للاعبي  الفريق في حالة فوزهم في مباراة الغد على الهلال في بطولة الدوري الممتاز  وكما رصد امين المال عوض الكريم رمرم حافزا كبيرا و خاصا من جيبه للاعبي  المريخ في حالة تحقيق الفوز على الهلال و يجدر ذكره ان عوض الكريم كان قد  تعهد بدفع حافز القمة رغم تواجده خارج البلاد و كان قد دفع حافز مباراة  المريخ الاخيرة ضد الاهلي شندي في بطولة الدوري الممتاز

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المدير الفني للمريخ يحضر لمفاجأة الهلال في القمة 

 
 كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
علمت الصحيفة ان المدير الفني للمريخ برهان تيه  يحضر لمفاجأة الهلال في مباراة القمة باشراك لاعب يشكل مفاجأة للجانبين و  ذلكمن اجل احداث ربكة وسط نجوم الهلال الذين يخططون لتحقيق نتيجة ايجابية  على المريخ او الخروج بتعادل باعتبار انه يحافظ على فارق  الــــــــــــــ(7) نقاط بين الهلال و المريخ وهناك اكثر من لاعب يشكل  مفاجأة في تشكيلة المدرب الوطني برهان تيه بجانب الاعتماد على لاعبين اصحاب  خبرات من اجل تحقيق نتيجة ايجابية تخدم مصالح الفريق في بطولة الدوري  الممتاز وتجعله يدخل لمباراة الفريق المقبلة ضد الهلال كادوقلي بروح جديدة  ومعنويات عالية

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تغريدة واتساب
 بقلم : معاذ ابومؤيد
 قروباتنا نفرت ورقصت بحضور الوالي
 ومريخنا دايما في العلالي
 من راهن علي الجمهور ماخاب
 وكل يوم نكران وتضحيات
 جماهير المريخ
 هم الذاد في الميعاد
 وحضور الوالي ومجلس الادارة للنفرة والتدريبات
 يعطي الامان للاعبين والجماهير
 الكل امس نام مبسوط
 والكل امس كان في الموعد
 والمشرفين واقفين طابور للسداد
 الحمد لله
 والشكر لله
 رجال من ذهب
 وقروبات دي اللهب،،،
 ديل اهل الحارة والنقارة
 ديل جماهير المريخ
 ادب جديد في مدرسة المريخ
 ادب المشاركة والتفاعل
 الشارك بجنية والشارك بي خمسة
 والشارك بمليون
 كلو ماشي للخزنة
 بتاع الجنية دفع قيمة موية لي لاعب،،،
 يعني الجنية عندو قيمة
 اي مبلغ وصل الخزينة عندو قيمة
 والقادم اجمل باذن الله
 ••••••••••••••••••••••••••
 حضور الوالي والتفاعل كان له اثر طيب في نفوس الحضور
 الا قلة قليلة تنحسب باصابع اليد كانت خارج الخدمة
 فعلا خارج الخدمة
 وكل يوم يكتبوا صك المغادرة من عالم المريخ الجميل
 انتوا ياشجر اللبلاب حدكم وين !!!
 المريخ عالم جميل
 الا من اصواتكم النشاذ
 اصوات لاتعبر عن صوت المدرجات
 قالو خالف تزكر
 وديل فاتو المخالفة ديل المخالفة تتجسد في ارواحهم
 لكن تواجدكم وسطنا مسألة وقت فقط!!!!
 ••••••••••••••••••••••••••
 مسك الختام
 المريخ بمن حضر
 ونفرتنا تشكر من شارك نفر نفر
 والمهم والاهم ثقافة المشاركة
 وزرع حب الكيان داخل قلوب الجماهير
 وتطبيق شعار القرل والفعل
 واحياء شعار الجماهير هي الاستثمار الحقيقي
 ومافي كرة قدم من غير جمهور وكل اندية العالم تستثمر في الجمهور
 ••••••••••••••••••••••••••
 ونحن علي المدرج ندعم ونشجع ونتفرج
 قفلنا باب الدعم المالي مؤقتا
 وسنفتح باب التشجيع والفرجة
 وتشجيعنا حيكون من اليوم لحدي بكره
 تشجيعنا حيبتدي اليوم في القروبات
 وباكر في الاستاد
 يعني حناجرنا حنطرقها في القروبات عشان تلعلع في الاستاد
 مباراة القمة دورنا فيها التسعين دقيقة ونتيجتها بتوفيق الله ودعمنا نحن اللاعب رقم ظ،ظ¢
 يلا شدوا الهمة مريخنا فوق في القمة
 ••••••••••••••••••••••••••
 همسة اخيرة
 نفرة القروبات كوم
 ونفرة رمرم كوم براهو
 شوفوا الاخبار دي كيف
 رئيس الوحدة السعودي تكفل بمعسكر بالبرتغال شاااامل من والي دا الكلام البفتح النفس
 والمريخ سيلعب ضد الاهلي جدة في جدة علي نفقة الاهلي و دخل المباراة نصفه للمريخ
 واتنين رجال اعمال سعوديين سيدفعوا كل ديون المريخ بنظام القرض الحسن و سيصلوا فجر اليوم للجلوس مع المجلس
 دا حالتوا زيارة واحدة من رمرم
 لو الوالي كان معاه كان حيكون كيف الحال،،،،،،
 شكرا رمرم لما قمت به
 ••••••••••••••••••••••••••
 خارج النص
 النفرة حققت مئة ثلاثه وعشرون مليون  وتسعمائة وثلاثة عشرالف وقابلة للزيادة غدا ستضاف اليها مبلغ وقدرة سبعة  عشرة مليون نسبه لظروف التحويل وثلاثون مليون نفرة تجار سوق ليبيا،،،
 وحتي موعد النفرة القادمة يوم ظ¢ظ¥/ظ¦ سنوافيكم بالمجموع الكامل لنفرة شهر ستة،،،
 يعني الوضع في امان
 نضيف عليها دعم الوالي للنفرة بمليار
 سنقول ذي فهد العتيبي
 يااااااااارباه
 المريخ كوكب وعالم جميل
 المدرج سيقود خزينة النادي قريبا
 اصلا المدرج يقود ولاينقاد
 شكرا لكل محبي المريخ
 شكرا لمن تكبد عناء السفر
 شكرا لمن ضحى واقتسم قوت عيالك مع المريخ
 العندو ولدين اصبحوا ثلاثة لان المريخ اصبح من ضمن الاسرة وللعزاب كل الاسرة،،
 تنفسوا مريخ واستنشقوا هواءه الجميل
 تنفسوا لان المريخ اكسجين صحي
 ويوم باكر تغريدتنا مختلفة
 ستخصص للقمة
 وياناس القروبات تحملوا صور نفرة القمة الجماهيرية من اليوم وغدا
 انه المريخ انه التاريخ
 شكرا لكل من وقف علي نجاح النفرة
 شكرا رجالات وشباب المريخ
 شكرا عبدالحي للجهد المبزول من طرفكم
 شكرا ادارة النادي وهي تخصص مكان الاحتفال
 شكرا تجمع قروبات المريخ
 شكرا شباب صوت حماهير المدرجات للتنظيم والابداع
 شكرا اسامة حسب الدائم واسماعيل حسب الدائم للحضور الفني المميز،،،،
 شكرا لكل قروب دعم وشارك
 سنوافيكم بتفاصيل ومسميات القروبات الداعمة في الايام القادمة لحقوقهم الادبية علينا،،،،،
 ••••••••••••••••••••••••••
 # تغريدة طبية:
 للأشخاص الذين يعانون من الإصابة بالصداع  والدوخة الناتجة عن نقص معدلات السكر لديهم خلال فترة الصوم، ننصحهم بدء  الإفطار بتناول حبتين الى ثلاثة من التمر وذلك لتعديل مستوى السكر في الدم
 وربنا ينعم علي الجميع بالصحة والعافية
 •••••••••••••••••••••••••
 # تغريدة مرورية:
 وراء كل حادث مخالفة مرورية
 والموبايل يشكل نسبة كبيرة من الحوادث المرورية
 اصل واتصل
 اتصالك مهم لكن حياتك اهم
 لاتسرع فالموت اسرع
 الصيام يحتاج الي التركيز في الطريق
 لاتجعل صيامك يؤثر علي قرارتك اثناء القيادة
 قيادتك بامان والتذامك بالتوجيهات المرورية حزام امان لك ولغيرك
 لاتسرع فالموت اسرع،،،،،،،،
 لاتسجل اسمك في قائمة الوفيات بتهور واستعجال وعدم ثبات
 كل السرعة توصلك الي دارك الي السرعة القاتلة،،،،،
 ••••••••••••••••••••••••••
 هذه اراء التغريدة اقبل منها ماتشاء وارفض منها ماشئت..
 التغريدة تنقل نبض المدرج والقروبات وتقف في مسافة واحدة من الاحداث ،،،،،
 نحاول ان نلفت الانتباه لبعض الاحداث والنقاط بواقعية……..
 التغريدة لن تخرج خارج نطاق المجتمع المريخي نهائيا الا ماندر
 نقد الذات يوصلنا الي الامام والي المنصات باذن الله ،،،،،
 ادعمونا بالنصح والارشاد وصححونا إن اخطاءنا في يوم من الايام،،،،،،،،
 ====================
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* (كورة سودانية) تزيح الستار عن حكم قمة الكرة السودانية رغم السرية

نجحت (كورة سودانية) في ازاحة الستار عن الحكم الذي سيدير القمة بين الهلال والمريخ المقامة مساء غد الاثنين باستاد الهلال في ديربي الدوري الممتاز للحكم للحكم فضيل محمد حميدان والذي كان ادار مباراة المريخ والاهلي شندي الاخيرة .. وكان الاتحاد العام فرض سرية كبيرة علي طاقم التحكيم الذي سيدير اللقاء وذلك لأهميته.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الكشف عن ملامح تشكيلة الهلال امام المريخ


من المتوقع ان يدفع الروماني بالتشكيلة التي ظل يهتم بها التدريبات الماضية التي تتكون من ماكسيم في حراسة المرمي .. مساوي .. عمار الدمازين .. معاوية فداسي .. اطهر الطاهر رباعي الدفاع .. بشة .. نزار .. نصر الدين الشغيل ثلاثي الوسط .. كاريكا .. سادومبا .. شيبولا ثلاثي الهجوم.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مدرب الهلال يلعب باسلوب دفاعي ضد المريخ

وضع مدرب الهلال بيلاتشي طريقة دفاعىة لمباراة القمة ضد المريخ حيث تقرر ان يعيد اللاعب ابوعاقلة بدلا عن نزار حامد على ان يتحول اللاعب شيبولا لمقاعد البدلاء و يحل مكانه اللاعب الشعلة الذي سيلب في الرواق الايمن بجانب اطهر و ذلك للخروج بنتيجة تخدم الفريق في ترتيب بطولة ادوري الممتاز

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*سادومبا :نعرف كيف نحقق الفوز على المريخ

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
 قال مهاجم الهلال ادواردوا سادومبا في تصريحاته للاسياد ان مباراة القمة  مباراة عادية و هي ليست جديد بالنسبة له و يعرف كيف يتعامل معها مطالبا  انصار الهلال بعد القلق فيها لان الفوز سيكون من نصيب الازرق و قال ان  الفوارق كبيرة جدا بين الهلال و المريخ و كل الدلائل تشير الة فوز الخهلال  وانفراده بصدارة بطولة الدوري الممتاز

 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الخرطوم الوطني يرفض إدارة الحكم الفاضل أبوشنب لمبارياته في الممتاز


تقدم نادي الخرطوم الوطني بخطاب رسمي للاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم مطالباً فيه بعدم منح الحكم الفاضل أبوشنب الفرصة لإدارة أي مباراة للفريق سواء كانت ودية أو رسمية وأبان مجلس الكوماندوز في خطابه أن الفاضل أبوشنب ظل يترصد الخرطوم الوطني في كل مباراة يديرها له في المنافسة مستدلاً بآخر مباراة أمام الهلال والتي قال فيها المجلس إن الفاضل أبوشنب لعب دوراً كبيراً في خسارة الفيق للمباراة بعد أن تحامل على الكوماندوز وسهّل من مهمة الهلال في تحقيق انتصار مشبوه على الخرطوم.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الكاردينال : لا حوافز للاعبي الهلال وهدفنا المحافظة على حقوق الكل من فحص المنشطات

قال رئيس نادي الهلال الكاردينال انهم طالبوا بالفحص على المنشطات من اجل المحافظة على حقوق كل الاطراف و عن حوافز المباراة للاعبي الهلال قال انها مباراة عادية و لم يرصد الهلال لها حوافز دولارية و لانها مثل بقية المباريات سيكون نصيب اي لاعب مثل المباريات السابقة وقال الكاردينال في حديثه للاسياد ان الانتصار سيكون من نصيب المريخ

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يكمل إعداده للديربي… بروح معنوية عالية

ديربي سبورت : الخرطوم
تحت إشراف المدير الفني الوطني برهان تيه ومعاونيه أكمل المريخ  استعداداته لمواجهة غريمه الهلال في ديربي امدرمان الإثنين القادم، بمشاركة  جميع عناصر الفريق بقيادة المعز وجمال سالم وضفر ورمضان عجب أمير كمال  وكوفي والوك وبكري المدينة والمنضمين لكشف الأحمر في التسجيلات الأخيرة  صلاح نمر وحمادبكري ومحمد الرشيد وإبراهيم جعفر، حيث ركز المدير الفني علي  الجانب التكتيكي والبدني وطبقه اللاعبون بطريقة مميزة وتصحيح أخطاء لقاء  أهلي شندي وطالبهم بالمزيد من الجهد لتحقيق نقاط القمة وأكد نجوم المريخ  بروح معنوية كبيرة جاهزيتهم لاسعاد جماهير الاحمر بكسب المباراة
*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*




على جمال ان يحاسب من سرب إيصالات النفرة للقروبات




...طبيعي جدا انو  واحد دفع وسلموه ايصال استلام وهو حر ينشر ما ينشر ..ايييه المشكلة في نشر صور الايصالات اصلا؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*â—„> عناوين الصحف العالـمية:

* الأرجنتين تكتسح فنزويلا برباعية وتتأهل لنصف نهائي كوبا أميركا
* سوء حظ كريستيانو رونالدو يرغم البرتغال على التعادل مع النمسا
* لوكاكو يقود بلجيكا لفوز كبير على أيرلندا باليورو
* المجر تخطف التعادل من أيسلندا بالنيران الصديقة
* الوداد المغربي يحقق فوزًا ثمينًا على مضيفه أسيك
* وفاق سطيف الجزائري يفشل في حل عقدة دور المجموعات إفريقيًا
* اشتباكات بين الجماهير والشرطة الفرنسية قبل لقاء المجر وأيسلندا
* اليويفا يهدد كرواتيا بمصير روسيا بسبب شغب الجماهير
* الاتحاد الكرواتي: حذرنا الاتحاد الأوروبي من شغب جماهيرنا
* مدرب رومانيا غاضب من تغيير ملعب التدريب قبل مواجهة ألبانيا
* الاتحاد الكرواتي يؤكد أن إصابة مودريتش ليست بالخطيرة
* إيطاليا تفقد كاندريفا في مباراة أيرلندا للإصابة
* رونالدو يعترف مجددًا بالإخفاق مع البرتغال
* ناني: حاولنا كثيراً أمام النمسا لكن الكرة عاندتنا
* مدرب المجر: الحظ وقف معنا ولكننا نستحقه
* لوف يسخر من انتقادات بالاك بطريقته الخاصة
* لوف مدافعًا عن هجوم ألمانيا: لا نواجه مشكلة في هز الشباك
* نابولي يسعى لخطف هدف مانشستر يونايتد
* مدرب سويسرا: لا نشعر بالخوف من مواجهة فرنسا
* البرازيلي روماريو يعلن ترشحه لعمودية ريو دي جانيرو
* وكيل أعمال إيدير يؤكد استمراره مع إنتر ميلان
* باريس سان جيرمان يواصل ضغطه من أجل ضم نيمار
* نابولي الإيطالي يبدي رغبته في الظفر بخدمات البرازيلي فابينيو لاعب موناكو الفرنسي
* هوجو لوريس قائد فرنسا: نحن كتلة واحدة تجدف في نفس الإتجاه
* أوساسونا الإسباني يعود لدوري الدرجة الأولى الأسباني بعد غياب عامين
* ساوثهامبتون يجدد تعاقده مع قائد أيرلندا الشمالية
* ديشامب يحذر من فلسفة سويسرا الهجومية
* مدرب أيرلندا: نستطيع الفوز على إيطاليا
* ألبانيا تتطلع لتسجيل أول أهدفها في اليورو أمام رومانيا
* ديشامب يؤكد ثقته في بوجبا بعد واقعة مباراة ألبانيا

*

----------


## نور الخطيب

* 




			
				لم يرصد الهلال لها حوافز دولارية و لانها مثل بقية المباريات سيكون نصيب اي لاعب مثل المباريات السابقة وقال الكاردينال في حديثه للاسياد ان الانتصار سيكون من نصيب المريخ
			
		


...الحاصل شنو ؟؟؟؟
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* âœ” â—„ مفـكـرة اليـوم  :

â—„ بطولة أمم أوروبا - المجموعات:

* رومانيا (-- : --) ألبانيا الساعة: 22:00 .. القناة: beIN MAX 2

* سويسرا (-- : --) فرنسا الساعة: 22:00 .. القناة: beIN MAX 1

..................................................  ....

â—„ دوري أبطال أفريقيا - المجموعات:

* إنييمبا - نيجيريا (-- : --) الزمالك - مصر الساعة: 18:00 .. القناة: beIN Sport 1

..................................................  ....

â—„ بطولة الكونفيدرالية الأفريقية - المجموعات:

* مازيمبي - الكونجو (-- : --) ميدياما - غانا الساعة: 16:30 .. القناة: beIN Sport 2

* مولودية بجاية - الجزائر (-- : --) أفريكانز - تنزانيا الساعة: 00:15 .. القناة: beIN Sport 4

* الفتح - المغرب (-- : --) الأهلي طرابلس - ليبيا الساعة: 01:00 .. القناة: beIN Sport 1

===== =====

âœ” â—„ نـتـائج مباريـات الامـس:

â—„ بطولة أمم أوروبا - المجموعات:

* بلجيكا (3 : 0) إيرلندا
* أيسلندا (1 : 1) المجر
* البرتغال (0 : 0) النمسا

..................................................  ....

â—„ بطولة كوبا أمريكا - ربع النهائي:

* الأرجنتين (4 : 1) فنزويلا
* المكسيك (0 : 7) تشيلي

..................................................  ....

â—„ دوري أبطال أفريقيا - المجموعات:

* زيسكو - زامبيا (3 : 2) الأهلي - مصر
* أسيك - ساحل العاج (0 : 1) الوداد - المغرب
* وفاق سطيف - الجزائر (0 : 2) ماميلودي - جنوب أفريقيا

=====

*

----------


## الدلميت

*تسلموا الاخوين
عبد المنعم و الكسلاوي
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رئيس المريخ السوداني يحفز لاعبيه قبل مواجهة الهلال



السودان - بدر الدين بخيت


رفع جمال الوالي، رئيس نادي المريخ السوداني، من الحالة المعنوية لفريقه بزيارتهم داخل معسكرهم التدريبي قبل مباراة القمة السودانية، المقرر أن تجمع فريقه بالهلال، مساء غد الإثنين، ضمن مباريات الدوري السوداني.

وقام رئيس النادي، وعدد من أعضاء مجلس الإدارة، بمتابعة المران الرئيسي، الذي خاضه الفريق مساء أمس السبت بملعبه.

وتحدث الوالي مع اللاعبين، ثم لحق بهم في معسكر الفريق بفندق "أبَّشَر" غرب مطار الخرطوم، وأعلن عن تبرعه بمبلغ مالي، للاعبين، تحفيزًا لهم قبل المباراة المرتقبة، وبدوره تبرع أيضًا عضو مجلس الإدارة، علي الفادني، بملبغ 200 ألف جنيه سوداني.

من ناحية أخرى، شهد تدريب الهلال الرئيسي، مساء أمس السبت، والذي يأتي استعدادًا لمباراة القمة ضد نادي المريخ، حضور عضو مجلس إدارة النادي فوزي المرضي، وهو شخصية تاريخية في نادي الهلال كانت له صولاته وجولاته في مباريات القمة.

ولقي المرضي استقبالا حافلا من رئيس النادي وأمينه العام وأمين الصندوق إلى جانب عضوي المجلس المهندس محمد عبد اللطيف هارون ومحمود عبد الكريم.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*صور من لقاء جمال الوالي باللاعبين مساء امس بمعسكر الفريق بفندق ابشر











*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ﻓﻲ ﺳﺎﺑﻘﺔ ﺟﺪﻳﺪﺓ ﻓﻲ ﻛﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ ﺍﻟﺴﻮﺩﺍﻧﻴﺔ .. ﺳﻌﻮﺩﻳﺎﻥ ﻳﻤﻨﺤﺎﻥ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ( ﻗﺮﺽ ﺣﺴﻦ ) ﻟﺴﺪﺍﺩ ﻛﻞ ﺩﻳﻮﻧﻪ

ﻓﻲ ﺳﺎﺑﻘﺔ ﺗﺤﺪﺙ ﺍﻭﻝ ﻣﺮﺓ ﻓﻲ ﺗﺎﺭﻳﺦ ﻛﺮﺓ ﺍﻟﻘﺪﻡ ﻗًﺎﻝُ . ﻋﻀﻮ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﻭﺍﻣﻴﻦ ﻣﺎﻟﻪ ﻋﻮﺽ الكريم ﺭﻣﺮﻡ ﻝ (ﺳِﻮَﺩِﺍﻧَﺎ فوق ) ﺍﻧﻪ ﺍﻛﻤﻞ ﺍﺗﻔﺎﻗﻪ ﻣﻊ ﺭﺟﺎﻝ ﺍﻋﻤﺎﻝ ﺳﻌﻮﺩﻳﻴﻦ ﻟﻤﻨﺢ المريخ ﻗﺮﺽ ﺣﺴﻦ ﻟﺴﺪﺍﺩ ﻛﻞ ﺩﻳﻮﻧﻪ ﻭﻛﺸﻒ ﺭﻣﺮﻡ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﻳَﺘْﻮَﺍﺟْﺪِ ﺣُﺎﻟُﻴَﺎ بالمملكة العربية ﺍﻟﺴﻌﻮﺩﻳﺔ ﺍﻟﺮﻳﺎﺽ ﺍﻣﺲ ﺍﻟﺴﺒﺖ ﺍﻥ ﺍﻻﻣﺮ ﺳﻮﻑ ﻳَﻜِﺘْﻤٌﻞُ ﻓَﻲَ ﺍﻟُﺴِﺎْﻋﺎﺕْ ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺩﻣﺎﺕ ﻭﻳﺼﺒﺢ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﻳﺦ ﺧﺎﻟﻲ ﻣﻦ ﺍﻱ ﺩﻳﻮﻥ .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*قطوف
ابراهيم باترة
واقتربت ساعة الديربي ..!!

غدا بحول الله واذنه وتوفيقه سيخوض المريخ مباراته المهمة جدا امام جاره ونده اللدود الهلال ، وهي مباراة صعبة رغم تواضع المنافس وتراجع مستواه فماتش القمة يبقى صعب في كل الأحوال ..!

كثيرون يعتقدون ان القمة سهلة جدا للمريخ وان النصر اكثر من مضمون .. لهؤلاء نقول ان الفوز في مباراة كهذه يحتاج لجهد داخل وخارج الميدان وقبل واثناء المباراة ، بدون جهد يصعب الفوز وبدون حسن تدبر وحسن تصرف يصعب الانتصار .. صحيح المريخ يعيش اجواء مثالية هذه الأيام ومرشح نظريا ليس للفوز فقط ، انما للأكتساح ولكن النظري يبقى على الورق فقط ..!

سيفوز المريخ اذا لعب نجومنا بمسؤولية وقاتلوا بشراسة هجوما ودفاعا ، سننتصر بأذن المولى عز وجل اذا حضر انصارنا بكثافة وشجعوا بحرارة وتعاملوا مع الأحداث بفهم يشبه الصفوة ..! .

وبنظرة سريعة لكشف المريخ الزاخر بالنجوم اصحاب الخبرة والمهارة نجد ان فارق كبير بل خرافي بيننا وشقيقنا الهلال .. فعضم مريخ ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ¥ موجود عكس الازرق الذي تخلى عن معظم عناصره المميزة ..!

فقط نتمنى ان يتعامل برهان ومحسن مع المباراة بواقعية وان يضعا اللاعب المناسب في المكان المناسب .. وهنا لا احب ان اكرر حديثي عن عمر بخيت حتى لا تفقد رؤيتنا معناها .. فالتشكيل الصحيح مدخل رئيسي لتحقيق نتيجة طيبة والظفر بالنتيجة بأذن الواحد الأحد ..!

في دفاع المريخ الوضع ممتاز بوجود الفدائي الوافد الجديد صلاح النمر بجانب امير كمال ، وفي الأطراف الخبرة حاضرة بضفر ومصعب ، وفي الوسط لا خوف الا من الارتكاز بعد تأكيد غياب جعفر .. اما الوسط المتقدم فالحلول كثيرة وجميلة والهجوم حلوله متكاملة بعودة العقرب ..!

هذه الوفرة والتميز والخبرة لا تتوفر في المنافس ، والهلال يمتلك فريق اقل بكثير من هلال ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ¥ والذي كان متواضعا ايضا .. والفوز عليه لا يحتاج الا لقوة عزم وحسم وسرعة وجسن تنفيذ وتهديف ..!

خواطر .!!

اذا اردت ان تعرف تفاعل الاهلة مع موقعة الديربي ما عليك الا بموقع التواصل الأجتماعي (فيس بوك) .. كل منشوراتهم او قل معظمها يوحي الى انهم خائفون من موقعة الغد .. بل بدأ بعضهم تبرير خسارة في علم الغيب ربما لا تحدث ..!!

عودة العقرب ارعبت الاهلة كثيرا ، وماتابعناه لا يؤكد الا خوف كبير ورعب شديد من (كواي القلوب) ، وبكري الذي يمتلك سرعة تضاهي سرعة الأعصار سيفعلها هذه المرة .. والدنيا رمضان بحمد الله .. والعقربة حاصلة واللدغة واصلة ..! ولرمضان صداقة معروفة مع شباك الهلال .. سبق له تمزيقها اكثر من مرة وبطرق مختلفة .. اما ضفر فراجماته فعلت الكثير بشباك الهلال الشقيق .. ونحن نمني انفسنا بألعقربة ولا يمكن ان نتجاوز رمضان الفنان وضفر الفدائي ..!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ديربي سبورت تكشف تشكيلة الهلال والمريخ

ديربي سبورت : الخرطوم
استطاعت ديربي سبورت أن تكشف النقاب عن تشكيلة العملاقين لمباراة الغد في الدوري الممتاز تتابعونها فيما يلي:

تشكيلة الهلال :
مكسيم – مساوي – عمار الدمازين – أطهر – فداسي – ابوعاقلة – الشغيل – بشة – صهيب ( شيبولا) – كاريكا وسادومبا .

تشكيلة المريخ :
جمال سالم – امير – صلاح نمر – مصعب – ضفر – علاء – عجب – خالد النعسان (محمدالرشيد) – كوفي – اوكرا وبكري المدينة .

*

----------


## Kamal Satti

*قرض حسن مقابل ماذا؟. رجل اعمال ينفق ماله من اجل فريق ليس له به علاقة امر يجب ان ينظر اليه بعين فاحصة.
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الوالي يجتمع باللاعبين ..يسلمهم كامل المستحقات ويعلن حافز القمة !

ديربي سبورت :الخرطوم
عقد الدكتور جمال الوالي رئيس نادي المريخ اجتماعاً مع اللاعبين بمقر معسكر  الفريق بفندق ابشر في الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم بحضور مساعد الرئيس  نادر ابراهيم مالك وعضو المجلس حمد السيد مضوي الى جانب قطب النادي علي  الفادني بحضور أعضاء الجهازين الفني والاداري وطالب الوالي اللاعبين بضرورة  القتال في مباراة الغد وتحقيق الفوز على الهلال مؤكداً أن الإنتصار يدعم  الأستقرار ويهيئ الأجواء لنجاحات أخرى في المستقبل وأعلن الوالي عن حافز  دولاري للاعبين حال تمكنوا من تحقيق الفوز في قمة الغد وحرص الوالي على  تسليم اللاعبين مستحقاتهم المالية ومتأخراتهم على النادي في خطوة عمل من  خلالها على تهيئة الأجواء للنجوم ورفع روحهم المعنوية قبل لقاء القمة غدا
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ديربي سبورت تشاطر الزميل الداني الأحزان.

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
ديربي سبورت تشاطر الزميل الداني الأحزان.
قال تعالى : ( وبشر الصابرين الذين إذا أصابتهم مصيبة قالوا إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون) . صدق الله العظيم .
بمزيد من الحزن والأسى تنعي صحيفة ديربي سبورت المغفور له بإذن الله تعالى نزار الداني الذي حدثت وفاته اليوم بالسعودية إثر تعرضه لحادث حركة والمرحوم هو شقيق الزميل نادر الداني الكاتب والمحلل الرياضي المعروف بالصحيفة .ديربي سبورت تشاطر الزميل نادر الداني الأحزان في الفقد الجلل سائلين الله أن يتغمد الفقيد بواسع رحمته ويسكنه الجنة بغير حساب ويلهم آله وذويه الصبر وحسن العزاء ولا نقول إلا مايرضي الله رب العالمين.
إنا لله وإنا إليه راجعون

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حامل لقب بطل العرب يحصل على مليونىّ ونصف المليون دولار 

 
 كفرووتر / وكالات /
اتفق أعضاء الاتحاد العربى لكرة القدم، خلال  الاجتماعات الأخيرة  على مكافآت دورى أبطال العرب فى نسخته الجديدة. ووفقا  لما تم الاتفاق عليه، فإن إجمالى مكافآت البطولة ستصل إلى 6 ملايين دولار،  بحيث يحصل حامل اللقب على مليونىّ ونصف المليون دولار، وصاحب المركز الثانى  على مليونىّ دولار، والثالث على مليون ونصف دولار. يذكر أن البطولة  الجديدة ستقام بمشاركة أندية من دول مصر وفلسطين والسعودية والجزائر وليبيا  وتونس والمغرب.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* الشركة الصينية تكمل العمل في الكشافات اليوم

اكدت الشركة الصينية المكلفه باعمال التأهيل في استاد الهلال فراغها من اكمال استبدال الكشافات القديمة بالكشافات الجديدة اليوم الأحد او صباح الاثنين وذلك حتى يكون الاستاد فى افضل صورة لاستقبال مباراة القمة المقرر لها يوم غداً الاثنين ..

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المريخ يواجه أهلي جدة علي ملعب الجوهرة المشعة

ديربي سبورت :
تفيد متابعات ديربي سبورت إلى أن المريخ السوداني بات على موعد من  منازلة الأهلي جدة وديا بعد إتفاق تم بين إدارتي الناديين على أن تلعب  المباراة عقب فراغ النادي الأهلي من معسكره التحضيري المزمع إنعقاده في  ماريبا بإسبانيا حيث تقرر أن يكون ملعب الجوهرة المشعة مسرحا للقاء المهم.
الجدير بالذكر أن الأهلي هو بطل النسخة الأخيرة لدوري عبداللطيف جميل  السعودي ببنما المريخ هو حامل لقب آخر بطولة لدوري سوداني الممتاز  وستوافيكم ديربي سبورت بكل ما هو جديد لاحقا
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مصاعب المريخ تتفاقم بإصابة علي جعفر !

ديربي سبورت :
تفاقمت معاناة المريخ بسبب الإصابات قبل القمة أمام نده الهلال غدا الاثنين  بعد الغياب المحتمل لنجم دفاعه علي جعفر للإصابة ، وكان جعفر غاب عن  المران الرئيس أمس الأحد ليزيد عدد الغائبين عن صفوف الأحمر لأربعة لاعبين  وهم علي جعفر وسالومون الذي لم يصل من بلاده حتى الآن وراجي المصاب بالركبة  وتراوري الذي غادر لبلاده
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*كلام في الشبك
حسام حامد
حتى لا نستبين النصح ضحى الغد

×يعتقد معظم أفراد المجتمع الرياضي المقسوم بين اللونين الأحمر والأزرق، أن الفوز بنتيجة مباراة القمة يُعد بطولة في حد ذاتها، وذلك الاعتقاد مرده العادة الإعلامية والجماهيرية القديمة والمعروفة المتمثلة في التهكم على الند التقليدي، ومحاولة وصمه بالضعف والفشل، وغيرها من المسميات قبل وبعد مباريات القمة، ما يشوش على حقيقة الطرفين على الحد السواء من حيث القوة والمكانة، إضافة إلى أتسام تلك العادات بظاهرة التضليل، حيث يتم اختلاق معلومات كاذبة، وتكذيب معلومات حقيقة، لا لشيء سوى الظهور بأفضلية على الخصم.

×كرة القدم لا تعترف بالجدل البيزنطي الدائر بين الأهلة والمريخاب، حيث أن القوة ليست عاملاً ثابتاً، وغير ذلك قد يفوز الأقل قوة في جولات القمة، وقد يفوز صاحب الأرقام الضعيفة، أو الهجوم الأضعف، أو صاحب الترشيحات الأقل، ولو سألت أحد مشجعي الناديين عن الجولة بصورة منطقية أو ناقشته في أهمية النقاط وأهمية تتويج الفريق باللقب، تجده غير مكترث لتلك الحسابات العقلانية متحولاً لحسابات القمة التأريخية - التقليدية - المعروفة والخاطئة، التي تتحدث عن الفوز على الند التقليدي يعد بطولة خاصة، ويعتبر الفوز بنتيجتها أفضل من التتويج بلقب الدوري.

×مثلاً :لو خيّرت أحد طرفي النقيض بين الفوز في مباراتي القمة خلال الدورتين الأولى والثانية، أو في المقابل التتويج باللقب في خواتيم المنافسة، سيختار دون أدنى تفكير الفوز على الند التقليدي والتنكيل به، وهزيمته شر هزيمة، متجاهلاً بذلك أن التتويج باللقب أمر دائم متكرر كثير الحدوث.

×ولو سألت أحدهم عن هوية الفريق الفائز خلال جولة القمة قبل عشر سنوات لن يجب عليك سريعاً وسيحتاج إلى مساعدة حتى الوصول إلى الجواب الصحيح والأخير؛ لكن حال سألته عن أي الناديين يتفوق على الآخر من حيث عدد الألقاب في البطولة ستجد الإجابة جاهزة بأن الهلال يتفوق على المريخ في الدوري (بمسماه الجديد - الممتاز) في عدد الألقاب، والمريخ يتفوق على الهلال في بطولة الكأس، علماً بأن الهلال لم يتوج خارجياً، بينما توج المريخ بثلاثة ألقاب اقليمية برسم (سيكافا)، ولقب قاري (كأس الكؤوس الأفريقية)، إضافة إلى تتويجه بعدة القاب عربية، بجانب وصوله إلى نهائي الكونفدرالية والتتويج بالفضية، إلى جانب وصول الهلال إلى نهائي أفريقي وحيد سنة 96،وتتويجه بالميداليات الفضية هو الأخر؛ ما يوضح ان الميداليات هي التي تكون عالقة في الأذهان وليس الفرحة اللحظية بالفوز على الند التقليدي التي تنتهي بانتهاء مراسم المباراة.

×المريخ يريد المحافظة على لقبه، بالتالي تقليص فارق الالقاب بينه والهلال في الدوري الممتاز، وعليه فإن النقاط خلال جولتي الهلالين، إضافة إلى المواصلة بذات النسق خلال الدورة الثانية للممتاز، أفضل للفريق من المكايدات التي لا تغني ولا تسمن من جوع، فالأهم هو الحصول على النقاط وليس الكتابة عن ضعف الهلال والتقليل من شأنه حتى لا نستبين النصح ضحى الثلاثاء القادم، ونجد أنفسنا في وضع البحث عن المركز الثاني عوضاً عن تحسين موقف الأحمر في الروليت ومن ثم المواصلة في المركز الثاني والمطاردة على القائم

في القائم

×حتى ولو أنتهج المريخ أسلوب اللعب التجاري للحصول على النتيجة خلال جولة القمة فذلك لا يقلل من قيمة الانتصار فيما بعد.

×مشكلة الإعلام والجمهور السوداني عامةً أنه يضغط على اللاعبين ويطالبهم بالنصر والتنكيل بالخصم مع تقديم عرض كروي يجنن العالم.

×الأمر الذي يساهم في خروج المباراة عن طور الكرة النظيفة وتحول اللاعبين إلى العنف والمعارك الطاحنة بغية النصر أو الخروج بأخف الأضرار حتى لا يتم شنقهم في ميدان عام حالة الخسارة.

×معظم مباريات القمة في العالم من حولنا تحولت إلى مباريات خالية من العصبية داخل أرض الميدان الأمر الذي يجعل المشاهد يستمتع بمباريات كبيرة على مستوى نظافة كرة القدم، ما كفل لتلك المباريات أن تكون سجالاً بين الطرفين وتجد أن الفريق الذي ينهار أو يكون أقل إعداداً وتحضيراً من خصمه يخسر بعدد كبير من الاهداف على عكس القمة السودانية التي لا تحتمل أكثر من ثلاثة أهداف في ظل ظروف العنف البدني، وغياب العدالة التحكيمية، والثورة الجماهيرية وتوتر الاجواء.

×نتمنى أن يقدم فريقا القمة مباراة كبيرة على مستوى نظافة كرة القدم من العنف البدني والعصبية داخل أرضية الميدان.

×ونتمنى أن نشاهد مصافحة بين اللاعبين قبل وبعد الجولة مع التحلي بالخلق الرياضي.

×كما نريد من طاقم التحكيم أن يكون في مستوى الحدث ولا يساهم في زيادة حدة التوتر بين الفريقين، فالإحساس بالظلم هو الأب الشرعي للعصبية الكروية.

شبك خارجي

# الكرة لـ (تُركل) وعقلك لـ(تُفكر به)، فلا تخلط بينهما.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*★نبض الصفوة★
★امير عوض★
★★ندية معدومة★★

★لا شئ يجمع بين المريخ و باقي أندية السودان مجتمعة..
★لا في العراقة من حيث التأسيس.. و لا في النتائج و سفر البطولات و التشريف..
★المريخ يغرد وحيدا و بعيدا عن سرب الأندية السودانية الأخري.. فهو الواحد الصحيح و البقية (بلاطة)..
★لا توجد مقارنة بين إنجازاته الدولية و إعجازاته التي حققها و بين (الصفر البائس) الذي حققه الآخرون..
★لهذا يجلس المريخ علي سدة الهرم الرياضي السوداني في القمة منفردا و بينه و بين البقية الآف الفراسخ من المساحات البور..
★عبثا يتفاخر الباقون في بلد لها زعيم واحد.. و جهلا يحاولون إلصاق أنفسهم مع الزعيم (كتف بكتف) و إلا فقولوا لي ما الذي يجمع الواحد الصحيح مع من أدمنوا الأصفار و الإنكسار سنين عددا..
★ما الذي يجمع بطل مانديلا و ثلاثية سيكافا ب(ناس قريعتي راحت)؟!!
★كيف تتلاحق الكتوف بغتة ليصبح (المصفراتي) واحدا صحيحا يمشي بين الناس مدعيا بأنه ضلع للقمة؟
★عن أي قمة يتحدثون؟ و رجع الصدي من حديثهم يحمل ضحكات التهكم بين جوانحه علي هذا الوهم اللذيذ..
★هل صدقوا بطولات الزييف و التحكيم التي تلعب مبارياتها داخل أضابير المكاتب و تفوح روائحها النتنة مسممة للأجواء كل عام؟
★هل تناسوا ظلم الضعفاء و صدقوا الأوهام و صبغوا علي أنفسهم صبغة الند للزعيم الأحمر الوهاج؟
★هل إنتزعوا رداء الخجل و باتوا يسيرون عراة الضمير لدرجة أن يقلبوا الأسود أبيضا؟
★أصحوا يا هؤلاء..
★لا توجد قمة في السودان خلاف المريخ..
★المريخ ثم المريخ ثم المريخ و بعده سبع و تسعون خانة فارغة ثم يأتي بعد ذلك من يأتي..
★لا تتوهموا إرتداء رداء ليس بمقاسكم..
★لا توجد بيننا و بينكم أي ندية..
★فأنتم منا كهلال كادوقلي و أهلي عطبرة و نجوم (الرتينة بقت)!!
★أخرجوا من عالم الأوهام و الخزعبلات بالندية و إستذكروا التأريخ جيدا عله ينبأكم بثلاث سنوات عجاف طوال من (اللطش و البطش) الأحمر القاسي..
★فأي أنداد أنتم؟ و نحن (نهرس فيكم) منذ العام ٢٠١٣م..
★كيف تصبحون لنا ندا و نحن نملك البطولات الخارجية و أنتم تملكون الأصفار من شتي الألوان و الأصناف؟
★فعلا.. الإختشوا ماتوا.
★نبضات متفرقة★
★يجب علي إدارة المريخ التأكيد علي فحص المنشطات.. فالفايتمينات التي ينالها أولئك العواجيز (ليبرطعوا) بها تبقي مشبوهة لحين التأكد منها..
★سكرتير لجنة التحكيم المركزية يصرح بسرية إختيار حكم المباراة.. و إسم شانتير يطفو علي سطح السرية!!
★لا ضير من تزوير التأريخ لمن عاش حياته في وهم كبير.. و عاني ما عاني من عقدة النقص و الدونية..
★ناد لم يحقق في حياته سوي الأصفار.. و يتبجح منسوبوه كمن نالوا كأس العالم للأندية!!
★فريق لم يأت من الخارج (بصفيحة) ناهيك عن كأس.. و يتوهم الندية مع من شبع ألقابا خارجية حتي التخمة..
★بلغ الرضيع فطامه في عامين.. و ما زال الهلال محبوسا في سجن الزعيم حتي عامه الثالث..
★أخاف عليكم أن يبلغ الرضيع الحلم و أنتم في محبسكم المتين!!
★و مع ذلك تبرعون في التزوير.. فأنتم من يزور التأريخ و البطولات و (٢ – ١٢) عليكم شاهدة إلي يوم الدين..
★شن جاب لي جاب.. قال.. قمة و ندية!!
★قوموا لفوا.
★نبضة أخيرة★
المدعوم.. بالندية موهوم

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

* اليوم حسم الطعن في اجراءات الجمعية العمومية للاتحاد العام 
 
 
  قررت مفوضية هيئات الشباب والرياضة الفصل  في الطعن المقدم من سيف الكاملين سكرتير اتحاد الكاملين اليوم الاحد ضد  اجراءات الجمعية العمومية للاتحاد العام لكرة القدم السوداني.
*

----------


## احمد الحلفاوى

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

عيب ياجمال



موسى مصطفى
يدخل المريخ مباراة القمة بدوافع كبيرة لتأكيد جدارتهم و احقيتهم بالدفاع عن الوان المريخ و القتال بقوة من اجل جعل المريخ محافظا على حظوظه في الفوز بطولة الدوري الممتازلان خسارة المريخ تعني ضياع فرصة اللقب
المريخ اكمل عدته لمباراة الاثنين وتبقي الدور فقط على لاعبيه في المقام الاول و على جماهيره في المقام الثاني.
نجوم المريخ مطالبون بالرد على تصريحات الامين العام لنادي الهلال الذي طعن في قدراتهم حينما طالب بالكشف عن المنشطات 
تصريحات عماد رغم انها تكتيكية لشغل المريخاب عن هدف محدد ستكون وبالا عليه و سيكون الرد قاسيا من لاعبي المريخ ليلة الاثنين .
عماد اصبح يطلق التصريحات في غير مكانها ولا مناسبتها لان مثل تلك التصريحات تجلب الكوارث وسيكون الرد قاسيا من لاعبي المريخ .
ليلة الاثنين سيواجه الهلال 22 لاعبا و ليس 11 لاعبا لان ما تفوه به العمده اشعل جذوة الحماس و الرغبة في الانتصار و الثأر لدى نجوم المريخ للدفاع عن كرامتهم اولا وعن شعار المريخ ثانيا.

تصريحات العمدة التكتيكية جعلت المريخ يتحرك من اجل كسب لقاء القمة و ليس التعادل او تقبل الخسارة فالامر فات حد كرة القدم فاصبح كرامة و على عماد ان يتحمل وز تصريحاته.
متفرقات
حسمت مجموعة التطوير انتخابات اتحاد الكرة مبكرا بفوز كل منسوبيها في الجمعية العمومية المقبلة حيث فاز مازدا و صلاح و اسماعيل و السر و احمد بابكر و النجومي بجانب اكتساح التطوير لاندية الممتاز .
التطوير اصبحت على مقربة من العودة مجددا لرئاسة الاتحاد العام و اصبح فوزها مسألة وقت ليس الا.
المجموعات التي كانت تنوي ترشيح نفسها انسحبت في اللحظات الاخيرة و لا ادري السبب
رغم ان مجموعة التطوير التي طرحت برنامجها و لم تحسم مقعد نائب الرئيس لكنها ستعود لرئاسة الاتحاد فالوقت لا زال امامها لتقديم نائب الرئيس و الذي بات قريبا من الحسن عبد السلام 
خسارة مؤلمة تعرض لها عبد العزيز و التوم و ايدام في انتخابات الحكام امس 
عاقل هيثم سلمان و هو يتراجع عن ترشيح نفسه في انتخابات الاتحاد العام لتفوز مجموعة مازدا بالتذكية 
اخيرا 
عدم ظهور اندية كبيرة مثل القمة في كتلة الممتاز كان صدمة كبيرة !!
لا ادري كيف تنقاد اندية القمة و هي التي تدعم خزانة الاتحا العام بالمال و الكوادر
غياب المريخ مبرر لان التعيين اكل جسده وحرمه من التمثيل ي الاتحادات ولكن ما الذي يمنع الهلال من تسيد مجموعة غاب عنها المريخ و يترك امرها للاهلي الخرطومو الخرطوم اندية جاء تأسيسها بعد القمة
اخيرا جدا
إعتذار كبار الاداريين عن مناصب مهمة في لجنة تسيير المريخ بقيادة عصام و الفريق طارق ترك اكثر من علامة استفهام !!
عيب ياجمال ..ان تخرج إيصالات دعومات المشجعين و تصبح مادة للسخرية عيب كبير فاسرار النفرة هي اسرار المريخ و يجب ان تكون داخل البيت المريخي وليس العيب ان يدعم المشجع ناديه بخمسة جنيهات فالعيب و كل العيب ان ينهب آخرين النادي و الذين حضروا له ايد وراء و ايد قدام وبنوا القصور و الفلل
التاريخ يعرف منو حضروا للنادي وهم لا يملكون حق الايجار وعملوا في اللجان المساعدة وتقربوا و اصبحوا نافذين و لكن المحير انهم من اصحاب الدخل المحدود و لم يطعن يوما احدث في ثرواتهم فالرازق هو الله و لكن نذكرهم ان المريخ ليس بئر بترول و لا منجم ذهب ولكن نقول لهم هنيئا لكم 
على رئيس نادي المريخ ان يحاسب الايادي التي إمتدت لاسرار المريخ وجعلتها سخرية للقروبات و احرجت الذين دفعوا في حدود دخلهم
نتوجه بسؤال للاخ جمال و لا ادري كيفت تذكرت تصريحات عصام الحاج التي طلب فيها ان تكون عضوية المريخ مليون جنيه واقول للاخ جمال هل اتي زمن حرمان اصحاب الدخل المحدود من دعم ناديهم؟
على الوالي غربلة جهازه المالي الذي حاول زرع الفتنة في مجتمع المريخ 
على جمال ان يحاسب من سرب إيصالات النفرة للقروبات 





اذا لم تستحى فاكتب وشخبط واها مقال والسلام
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*محي الدين عبد التام: كل نتائج فحوصاتنا في المنشطات كانت نظيفة ومن أُدين من قبل معروف للجميع

قال محي الدين عبد التام عضو مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ إن كافة استعدادات الأحمر لمباراة القمة اكتملت وأن الفريق الآن في كامل جاهزيته لهذه المواجهة ولا ينتظر غير انطلاق صافرة بداية المباراة حتى ينجز فرسانه المهمة على أكمل وجه مؤكداً أن المريخ الآن في أفضل حالاته وينعم بالاستقرار الفني والإداري وهناك إصرار لا مثيل له وسط اللاعبين من أجل تقديم مباراة كبيرة والمضي قدماً في سكة الانتصارات وأضاف: لا ينقصنا شيئاً غير توافر تحكيم عادل ونزيه ونحن لا ننتظر على الإطلاق هدية أو مساعدة من أي حكم لكننا فقط ننشد تحكيماً عادلاً يمنح كل طرف حقه, وقال محي الدين عبد التام إن كل مباريات القمة التي يديرها الحكم الفاضل أبوشنب يسعى بشتى السبل من أجل جرها نحو التعادل ظناً منه أن هذه الطريقة تساعده على تفادي غضب الطرفين وأضاف: لكن المريخ في مباراة الغد يرفض التعادل بشدة ويرفض الموازنات ولذلك يرفض الفاضل أبوشنب, وسخر محي الدين عبد التام من الطلب الذي دفع به مجلس إدارة الهلال لاتحاد الكرة وطالب فيه بإخضاع اللاعبين لفحص منشطات قبل مباراة القمة وقال إن هذا الطلب مردود على أصحابه بل المريخ هو الذي يطالب بفحص منشطات ويدعم طلب الهلال بقوة لأنه صاحب سجل خالٍ من المنشطات ولم تسبق إدانته في أي عينة للاعبيه لأن تاريخ المريخ ناصع ومشرّف ولم يتلوث بأي حالة كما حدث للبعض في فضيحة بجلاجل وفي منافسة خارجية.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*راجي يخضع لعملية غداً    

يخضع قائد المريخ راجي عبد العاطي لعملية بالمنظار في الركبة يوم الاثنين المقبل بعد أن سافر راجي إلى القاهرة قبل أكثر من أسبوعين وخضع لفحوصات طبية تحت إشراف المصري أحمد عبد العزيز استشاري جراحة العظام والمفاصل وثبت أن راجي يعاني من إصابة في الركبة وتولى الدكتور علاء الدين يس عضو مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ الجديد متابعة حالة اللاعب بالقاهرة حيث سيحتاج راجي لتأهيل بعد العملية يمتد لستة أسابيع يعود بعدها للملاعب بصورة طبيعية.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في المران الرئيسي للمريخ    
برهان يختبر تشكيلته الأساسية ويطمئن على ثنائية العقرب وأوكراه
الوالي يسلّم اللاعبين كامل متأخراتهم والفادني يرصد حافزاً ضخماً للقمة

شمس الدين ـ وائل

أجرى المريخ مساء أمس بإستاده مرانه الرئيسي استعداداً لمباراة القمة غداً ولم يشارك في المران أمير كمال بسبب إصابة طفيفة في حين لم يستطع رمضان عجب المشاركة في التدريب واكتفى بتمارين خاصة تحت إشراف العابد بسبب الإرهاق وأدى اللاعبون المران بشهية مفتوحة وتنافسوا من أجل اقتحام التشكيل الأساسي حيث يتوقع أن يشارك أمير والعجب بصورة طبيعية في المران الختامي اليوم.

 قبل انطلاقة المران أخضع العابد رمضان عجب وعلي جعفر وعمر بخيت وحماد بكري لتمارين خاصة بالجري حول الملعب مع تمارين مختلفة بغرض اختبار جاهزية الرباعي في وقتٍ انسحب فيه بخيت خميس من التدريبات الفردية وشارك في مختلف التدريبات بصورة طبيعية بعد أن تجاوز الإصابة التي تعرض لها مؤخراً مثلما شارك مازن شمس الفلاح وابراهومة مع المجموعة بصورة طبيعية، بدأ المران بتدريبات اكتساب اللياقة البدنية تحت إشراف الدكتور عبد العظيم جابر وبعد ذلك قسّم برهان اللاعبين لمجموعتين وركّز على اللعب الضاغط واللمسة الواحدة والكرات المعكوسة أمام المرمى وترجمتها لأهداف مثلما درّب اللاعبين على التسديد القوي من خارج منطقة الجزاء.

برهان يختار تشكيلته

برهان تية4بعد ذلك أجرى برهان تقسيمة ساخنة بين المرشح والمرابط ومن المتوقع أن تتغير تشكيلة المرشح بعد عودة بعض العناصر للمشاركة حيث شارك مع المرشح في التقسيمة كل من جمال سالم في حراسة المرمى، ضفر وصلاح نمر في متوسط الدفاع، مصعب ومازن شمس الفلاح على الأطراف وعندما يعود أمير للمشاركة سيأخذ موقعه إلى جوار نمر حتى يشارك ضفر في الطرف الأيمن، وشارك في الوسط المتأخر علاء الدين يوسف وحيداً في حين شارك محمد الرشيد وخالد النعسان وكوفي في صناعة اللعب واختبر برهان ثنائية أوكراه وبكري في المقدمة الهجومية وكان هذا الثنائي هو الأميز على الإطلاق في التقسيمة واذا مضى برهان قدماً في إشراك أوكراه وبكري في المقدمة الهجومية يتوقع أن يأخذ رمضان عجب موقعه في الوسط.

تألق جماعي

شهدت التقسيمة تألقاً جماعياً لنجوم الفرقة الحمراء الذين نفّذوا كل ما طلبه الجهاز الفني بصورة ممتازة وأشعل أوكراه وبكري المران بالانطلاقات السريعة والتسديد القوي مثلما قدم الموهوب محمد الرشيد مستوىً فنياً متميزاً للغاية وسيؤدي المريخ مرانه الختامي في العاشرة من مساء اليوم حتى يضع برهان تية اللمسات الأخيرة لطريقة اللعب التي يرغب في الاعتماد عليها في مباراة الغد.

حضور إداري كبير في المران

ىرشهد المران حضوراً إدارياً كبيراً تقدمه السيد جمال الوالي رئيس النادي والفريق عبد الله حسن عيسى الأمين العام ونادر ابراهيم مالك وهاشم الزبير وعمر حجوج وخالد شرف الدين وطارق التني وطارق زروق.

الوالي يلتقي باللاعبين

سجل السيد جمال الوالي زيارة للاعبين عقب نهاية المران في مقر إقامتهم بفندق ابشر وكان برفقته عدد من أعضاء المجلس في مقدمتهم عوض رمرم وحمد السيد مضوي وخالد شرف الدين، وخاطب الوالي اللاعبين وطالبهم بضرورة القتال في مباراة الغد وتقديم مستوى مميز لرد الجميل للجماهير التي وقفت خلفهم ودعمتهم مادياً ومعنوياً وجدد الوالي ثقته الكبيرة في اللاعبين والجهاز الفني وقدرتهم على التعامل مع مباراة القمة ومواصلة السجل الجيد في مواجهة الأزرق في السنوات الثلاث الأخيرة ووعد الوالي اللاعبين بحوافز غير مسبوقة في حال تحقيق الفوز على الهلال في مباراة الغد مؤكداً أنه ليس وحده من سيحفّز اللاعبين بل هناك أكثر من شخص سيقدم حافزه للاعبين وقدم القطب المريخي علي حامد الفادني حتى يخاطب اللاعبين.

الفادني يعد بحافز ضخم

بعد ذلك تحدث القطب المريخي علي حامد الفادني وأكد أن ثقته لا تحدها حدود في اللاعبين وقدرتهم على تقديم مباراة كبيرة وإسعاد الجماهير بنصر مستحق على الهلال مؤكداً أن المريخ الآن هو الأفضل والأجدر بتحقيق الفوز مؤكداً أن الأحمر الذي لم يخسر أمام الهلال على مدى ثلاث سنوات قادر على مواصلة تفوقه على الند التقليدي حتى يقدم اللاعبون فرحة العيد مقدماً لجماهيرهم وتابع: الأداء الجيد والانتصار على الهلال من وجهة نظري يُعتبر أفضل ترحيب بالسيد جمال الوالي بعد عودته من جديد لرئاسة نادي المريخ وأرى أن كل مقومات الانتصار يمتلكها اللاعبون دون سواهم ولذلك عليهم أن يفجروا طاقاتهم في الملعب وستكون المحصلة النهائية أداءً جيداً ونصراً مستحقاً وطمأن الفادني اللاعبين وأكد لهم أنهم لن يكونوا وحدهم في الملعب بل ستقف خلفهم قاعدة جماهيرية كبيرة تساندهم وتشد من أزرهم وأعلن الفادني عن حافز قدره 200 مليون جنيه نقداً للاعبين حال تحقيق الفوز على الهلال مؤكداً أنه سيسلم هذا الحافز للاعبين عقب نهاية المباراة مباشرة حتى يحتفل معهم بالنصر المتوقع بمشيئة الله.

اللاعبون يؤكدون جاهزيتهم

بعد ذلك تحدث علاء الدين يوسف والمعز محجوب وعدد من النجوم وأجمعوا على أن الفريق في كامل جاهزيته للمباراة وسيقدم أفضل مالديه وسيسعد الجماهير بنصر مستحق مثلما تحدث برهان تية وقدم تطمينات كبيرة لأعضاء المجلس وأكد لهم أن الفريق في كامل جاهزيته وأن الروح المعنوية للاعبين عالية وأن هناك إصرار كبير من أجل تقديم مباراة مميزة وتحقيق نتيجة طيبة أمام الأزرق.

الوالي يشيد بالفادني

ئئسجل السيد جمال الوالي إشادة كبرى بالقطب المريخي علي حامد الفادني لافتاً إلى أن إعلان الرجل عن حافز قدره مائتي مليون جنيه للاعبين حال تحقيق الفوز على الهلال ليس بغريب على هذا الرجل الذي ظل في مقدمة الداعمين للمريخ وأضاف: علي الفادني قطب مريخي أصيل وفخيم ومن أكبر الداعمين للنادي وظل يدعم في كل الأوقات وأنا واثق من أن حافز الفادني وفي حال حقق المريخ الفوز على الهلال سيتجاوز الرقم الذي وعد به لأن الفادني ظل يدعم بسخاء ولم يتأخر في يوم من الأيام عن تقديم دعمه للعشق الكبير.

اجتماعات فردية مع اللاعبين

عقب مخاطبته للاعبين وحديث الفادني انخرط جمال الوالي في اجتماعات فردية مع جميع اللاعبين بعد أن اطلع على كل تفاصيل مستحقاتهم المالية ومتأخرات تسجيلاتهم ورواتبهم وحوافزهم وسلم الوالي جميع اللاعبين كامل مستحقاتهم وأكد لهم أن فريق الكرة سيُحظى برعاية خاصة وأنه سيسلم اللاعبين مستحقاتهم أولاً بأول وسيوفر أفضل الأجواء لفريق الكرة حتى يكون في الموعد ويقدم الأفضل ويحقق نتائج جيدة تسعد الجماهير العريضة.

الوالي يتناول وجبة الإفطار مع اللاعبين اليوم

سيتناول السيد جمال الوالي رئيس نادي المريخ وجبة الإفطار مع اللاعبين مساء اليوم في مقر معسكرهم بفندق ابشر بحضور عدد من أعضاء مجلس الإدارة للتأكيد على وقفة المجلس القوية والصلبة خلف الفريق حتى يتمكن من إنجاز المهمة التي تنتظره في قمة الغد على أكمل وجه.

ارتياح وسط اللاعبين لزيارة الوالي

وجدت الزيارة التي سجلها جمال الوالي لمعسكر الفرقة الحمراء وإسهام الرجل في حل المشاكل المالية لجميع اللاعبين ارتياحاً كبيراً وسط نجوم الفرقة الحمراء حيث عبّر الغاني كوفي عبر صفحته على الفيسبوك عن بالغ ارتياحه وأنه الآن في وضع جيد يمكّنه من تقديم أفضل مالديه مع المريخ في المرحلة المقبلة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الفادني: سأسلم الحافز للاعبين عقب المباراة مباشرة    

أكد علي حامد الفادني القطب المريخي أن ثقته لا تحدها حدود في اللاعبين وقدرتهم على تقديم مباراة كبيرة وإسعاد الجماهير بنصر مستحق على الهلال مؤكداً أن المريخ الآن هو الأفضل والأجدر بتحقيق الفوز مؤكداً أن الأحمر الذي لم يخسر أمام الهلال على مدى ثلاث سنوات قادر على مواصلة تفوقه على الند التقليدي حتى يقدم اللاعبون فرحة العيد مقدماً لجماهيرهم وتابع: الأداء الجيد والانتصار على الهلال من وجهة نظري يُعتبر أفضل ترحيب بالسيد جمال الوالي بعد عودته من جديد لرئاسة نادي المريخ وأرى أن كل مقومات الانتصار يمتلكها اللاعبون دون سواهم ولذلك عليهم أن يفجروا طاقاتهم في الملعب وستكون المحصلة النهائية أداءً جيداً ونصراً مستحقاً وطمأن الفادني اللاعبين وأكد لهم أنهم لن يكونوا وحدهم في الملعب بل ستقف خلفهم قاعدة جماهيرية كبيرة تساندهم وتشد من أزرهم وأعلن الفادني عن حافز قدره 200 مليون جنيه نقداً للاعبين حال تحقيق الفوز على الهلال مؤكداً أنه سيسلم هذا الحافز للاعبين عقب نهاية المباراة مباشرة حتى يحتفل معهم بالنصر المتوقع بمشيئة الله.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*استقبال خرافي لجمال الوالي



  

حُظي  جمال الوالي في أول لقاء بينه والجماهير الحمراء بعد عودته مجدداً لرئاسة  النادي باستقبال لا مثيل له من قبل الجماهير بصورة عكست الشعبية الجارفة  التي يتمتع بها الرئيس المحبوب والذي استقبلته الجماهير بعاصفة من التصفيق  عندما تقدم لمخاطبتها وافتتح النفرة بتبرع قدره مليار جنيه مثلما افتتح من  قبل التبرع في نفرة المجلس بنفس الدعم السخي الذي اعتادت عليه الجماهير من  هذا الرجل الذي قدم الكثير للمريخ.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*هجوم المريخ في القمة.. تحت المجهر    
سانتو: على برهان الاعتماد على ثنائية رمضان وعنكبة وعدم المجازفة بكري
عبد المجيد جعفر: يجب التعويل على الأكثر جاهزية.. ونجاح العجب في الهجوم لم يفاجئني

 وليد الطاهر

يدخل المريخ مباراته أمام الهلال غداً في ختام الدورة الأولى للممتاز وهو يفتقد لخدمات عدد من عناصره الهجومية في مقدمتها المالي تراوري الذي فضّل البقاء ببلاده وعدم العودة مجدداً للأحمر إلى جانب عدم جاهزية بكري المدينة وعبده جابر الا أن الجهاز الفني بقيادة برهان تية أبدى عدم تخوفه من هذه الغيابات وأكد أن الفرقة الحمراء تضم عدداً من الأسماء المميزة في خط الهجوم والتي يعول عليها في حسم المباراة لمصلحة الأحمر مثل رمضان عجب الذي قدم مستويات مميزة في الفترة الأخيرة بعد توليفه في المقدمة إلى جانب محمد عبد المنعم عنكبة، واتفق عبد المجيد جعفر وفتح الرحمن سانتو نجمي المريخ السابقين مع برهان تية وأمنا على ضرورة مشاركة اللاعب الجاهز في مباراة الغد أمام الهلال.

رمضان عجب أكد الكابتن فتح الرحمن سانتو أن مباراة القمة تعتبر من أهم مباريات الدوري الممتاز لذلك لابد من اختيار أفضل العناصر في خط الهجوم الذي يعد من أهم الخطوط في مثل هذه المباريات الكبيرة، ورأى سانتو أن من الأفضل للجهاز الفني أن يعتمد على ثنائية رمضان عجب ومحمد عبد المنعم عنكبة لأنهما الأكثر جاهزية لكنه لفت إلى أهمية وجود بكري المدينة في المباراة لكنه استبعد أن يعتمد عليه الجهاز الفني للأحمر في المباراة لأنه بعيد عن الفورمة ولذلك ينبغي الاعتماد على ثنائية رمضان عجب وعنكبة لأنها الأنسب والأكثر جاهزية لقيادة الهجوم في مباراة الغد لأن مباريات القمة يكون الاعتماد فيها على اللاعب الجاهز والذي يكون في قمة الفورمة لحسم المواجهة لمصلحة فريقه، وخص سانتو رمضان عجب بإشادة خاصة وقال إنه خيار لابد منه في مباراة القمة مبيناً أنه لاعب مزعج ويمتلك قوة جسمانية قوية ويلعب بكلتا رجليه ويجيد الضربات الرأسية والتسديد القوي مفيداً بأن الجميع شاهده يسجل العديد من الأهداف في الفترة الأخيرة وذكر سانتو أن وجود عنكبة بجوار رمضان سيحقق نجاحاً كبيراً وسيمكّن الثنائي من تقديم الأفضل في المباراة وقيادة الفريق للفوز وحصد النقاط الثلاث من المواجهة مبيناً أن عنكبة لاعب مهاري وسريع وقد تابع الجميع انسجام رمضان وعنكبة مع بعضهما البعض في مباراة أهلي شندي بعد مشاركة عنكبة بديلاً في الشوط الثاني حيث نجح عنكبة باقتدار في صنع الهدف الثاني لرمضان في شباك الآرسنال، وتمنى سانتو أن مشاهدة هذه الثنائية في شباك الهلال غداً لكنه شدّد على ضرورة التعاون بين جميع اللاعبين مطالباً اللاعبين الابتعاد عن الأنانية لافتاً إلى أن خط الهجوم يحتاج لحركة وطاقة وسرعة مبيناً أن هذه الميزة متوفرة في رمضان وعجب.

استغلال كل الثغرات

شدّد فتح الرحمن سانتو على ضرورة أن يكون خط هجوم المريخ متفطناً ويقظاً ومتابعاً حتى يستغل أي فرصة يقع فيها مدافعو الهلال للاستفادة منها والوصول لشباك الأزرق مطالباً المهاجمين بعدم التسرع والشفقة لأن الهدف يمكن أن يأتي في أقل فرصة متاحة أمام المرمى، وكشف سانتو أن مهاجمي المريخ ينبغي أن يضغطوا على مدافعي الهلال وحارس المرمى لأن الضغط عليهم قد يسبّب لهم الارتباط وبالتالي يرتكبون الأخطاء التي ستسهّل من مهمة مهاجمي الأحمر في الوصول للشباك الزرقاء بعد ذلك، وتمنى سانتو من الجهاز الفني للمريخ الا يستعجل في إشراك اللاعب خالد النعسان والمجازفة به في الهجوم مبيناً أن النعسان مميز في الوسط بتحركاته المزعجة وكذلك أوكراه تكون خطورته عندما يأتي من الخلف مشيراً إلى أنه لاعب سريع ويراوغ في مساحات ضيقة، وختم سانتو حديثه وقال إن الجهاز الفني للمريخ ينبغي أن يعتمد على ثنائية رمضان عجب وعنكبة في الهجوم على أن يكون بكري المدينة البديل الأول.

عبد المجيد يفضّل مشاركة الأكثر جاهزية

اتفق عبد المجيد جعفر مهاجم المريخ الأسبق مع سانتو وقال إن الجهاز الفني للأحمر ينبغي أن يركّز على اللاعب الأكثر جاهزية من الناحية البدنية والنفسية حتى يدفع به في المقدمة الهجومية في مباراة الغد أمام الهلال مبيناً أن مباراة الغد لن تكون سهلة بكل المقاييس وينبغي أن يركّز الجهاز الفني على اللاعبين الأكثر جاهزية للمشاركة فيها مشيراً إلى أن المدرب برهان تية ينبغي الا يلتفت لحديث البعض والذين يطالبون بمشاركة مهاجماً بعينه مفيداً بأن برهان ينبغي أن يركّز على اللاعب الجاهز فقط مبيناً أن المدرب يعتمد دائماً في وضع التشكيلة على الجانب البدني والنفسي والخططي، ورفض عبد المجيد تحديد أي أسماء بعينها للمشاركة بعينها مبيناً أن الجهاز الفني هو صاحب القرار الأول والأخير في تحديد العناصر التي ستخوض المباراة لكنه شدّد على ضرورة أن يتعامل برهان تية مع المباراة بمثالية تمكّن الفريق من تحقيق الانتصار على الهلال والحصول على النقاط الثلاث من المواجهة.

مشاركة رمضان وعنكبة

عبد المنعم عنكبةامتدح عبد المجيد جعفر اللاعب رمضان عجب وقال إنه لاعب جوكر يلعب في كل الخانات مبيناً أنه لم يندهش للنجاح الذي حققه عندما شارك في خط الهجوم مشيراً إلى أنه عندما كان يلعب للموردة كان يشارك في الهجوم وكانت لديه حساسية مع الشباك مفيداً بأن الاعتماد عليه في خط الهجوم في مباراة الغد سيكون موفقاً من الجهاز الفني للأحمر، وعن ثنائية رمضان عجب وعنكبة قال عبد المجيد: قبل أن أتحدث عن هذه الثنائية وعندما تلعب بمهاجمين لابد أن يكون أي مهاجم لديه ميزة مختلفة عن الثاني حتى يشتّت انتبا المدافعين، فرمضان أسلوبه مختلف عن عنكبة، فالعجب يمتاز بأنه لاعباً ذكياً ويمتاز بالتسديد والقوة أما عنكبة فمن أهم ميزاته السرعة ومطاردة المدافعين، وتوقع عبد المجيد أن يحقق الثنائي عنكبة ورمضان المطلوب في مباراة الغد حال أشركهما الجهاز الفني منذ البداية في المباراة، وتحدث عبد المجيد عن امكانية مشاركة خالد النعسان في المباراة وقال: النعسان في الأصل لاعب مهاجم ولكن خبرته أقل من بقية المهاجمين ولم يظهر الا في الدوري التأهيلي ولذلك فجيب على الجهاز الفني الا يتسرع في إشراكه في تلك المباراة الكبيرة ولفت عبد المجيد إلى أن الجهاز الفني للأحمر خاصة أدرى بقدرات أي مهاجم في الكشف الأحمر.

القمة فرصة للمهاجمين

وصف عبد المجيد جعفر مباراة القمة غداً بالسهلة على الفريقين لافتاً إلى أنها تمثل فرصة مثالية للمهاجمين من أجل إظهار امكانياتهم الحقيقية وتساعدهم على تقديم أفضل ماعندهم في المباراة مبيناً أن لاعب المريخ اذا أراد التسجيل في مرمى الهلال فعليه اللعب بهدوء والتركيز والانضباط التكتيكي والابتعاد عن الأنانية مع ضرورة استغلال أي فرصة أمام المرمى تقودهم للتسجيل في شباك الهلال وحسم المباراة لمصلحة الأحمر، واختتم عبد المجيد جعفر حديثه متمنياً أن يقدم المريخ مباراة كبيرة يمتع بها أنصاره وتساعده في تحقيق الانتصار على الهلال وحصد النقاط الثلاث من المواجهة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*حكم القمة تحت الضغط العالي    
المريخ يحذّر من تواصل استهداف الحكام له في الديربي والهلال يطالب بالأجنبي
صلاح أحمد محمد صالح: طاقم القمة وطني لكنه سري للغاية ولن يتأثر بالحملة الشرسة
حمد السيد مضوي: المريخ يحلم بأول ضربة جزاء له في الممتاز في مواجهة الهلال

شمس الدين الأمين

مع اقتراب موعد مباراة القمة اشتعلت حرباً شرسة بين العملاقين لجهة ممارسة أكبر قدر من الضغوط على طاقم التحكيم الذي سيدير المباراة حيث حذّر كل طرف منذ وقت مبكر من الظلم الذي ظل يتعرض له في مباريات القمة، قد يكون الأمر مقبولاً من جانب المريخ الذي لم ينل أي ركلة جزاء في مواجهة الهلال منذ انطلاقة منافسة الممتاز لكن أن يأتي الاحتجاج الصارخ من الأزرق نفسه فهذا ما لا تفسير له لذلك أثار المطلب الغريب للهلال بإسناد القمة لتحكيم أجنبي المخاوف من احتمال أن هناك سيناريو يُعد بهدوء لمساعدة الأزرق على حسم القمة خارج المستطيل الأخضر.

قبل ساعات من مباراة القمة مارس العملاقان ضغوطاً رهيبة على طاقم التحكيم الذي سيدير المباراة حيث حذّر المريخ بصرامة من تكرار سيناريو ظلمه واستهدافه في مباريات القمة التي تُجرى في بطولة الممتاز بالتحديد وذكّر المريخ بعدم احتساب أي ركلة جزاء له منذ انطلاقة هذه المنافسة في مواجهة نده التقليدي بصورة تكشف بما لا يدع مجالاً للشك درجة الحماية التي يتمتع بها الأزرق من قبل الحكام في مواجهة المريخ، لكن الحكام الذين لم يحتسبوا أي ركلة جزاء على الهلال في مباريات القمة عاد الأزرق ورفضهم هذه المرة وطالب بإسناد إدارة المباراة لطاقم تحكيم أجنبي في مطلب أثار المخاوف لأن الهلال سيكون الرافض الأول لإدارة القمة بواسطة تحكيم أجنبي حتى لا يضع حداً للحماية التي يتمتع بها الأزرق فينال المريخ أول ركلة جزاء في مواجهته ويبدو أن الهلال اختار هذا المطلب الذي يعلم تماماً أن الاتحاد لن يستجيب له كنوع من التمويه حتى يُحظى بالمساعدة الدائمة التي يجدها من قبل الحكام في مثل هذه المباريات.

الاتحاد يتمسك بالتحكيم الوطني

على صعيد اتحاد الكرة أكد مجلس إدارته ثقته التامة في الحكام الوطنيين وفي قدرتهم على إدارة القمة بطريقة مميزة والخروج بها إلى بر الأمان وأكد المجلس أن لجنة التحكيم قادرة على اختيار الحكم الذي يدير هذه المباراة بامتياز ويخرج بها إلى بر الأمان وبالتالي لا يوجد ما يستدعي إسناد إدارة هذه المباراة لطاقم تحكيم أجنبي.

صلاح: القمة ستُدار بطاقم تحكيم وطني

الحكم صلاح احمد محمد صالحمن جانبه قال الأستاذ صلاح أحمد محمد صالح سكرتير لجنة التحكيم المركزية إن مجلس إدارة الاتحاد هو الذي يحدد حكام القمة واذا كان يريد إدارتها بواسطة تحكيم أجنبي فلجنة التحكيم لا تمانع في ذلك لكنه عاد وأشار إلى أن مجلس إدارة الاتحاد لم يتخذ أي قرار بإسناد إدارة مباراة القمة لطاقم تحكيم أجنبي وبالتالي فإن المباراة سيديرها طاقم تحكيم وطني وتعهد صلاح بسرية الاختيار مؤكداً أن الحكم الذي سيدير مباراة القمة الاثنين المقبل لن يتعرف عليه أي شخص الا لحظة نزوله الملعب لإدارة المباراة وأشار صلاح إلى أن لجنة التحكيم لن تجد أي صعوبة في اختيار طاقم التحكيم الذي سيدير المباراة ويخرج بها إلى بر الأمان ويعطي كل ذي حق حقه نافياً أن يكون للحكام أي تأثير على نتائج مباريات الديربي لأنهم لا ينحازون لأي طرف على حساب الآخر ولا يعرفون معنى كلمة استهداف التي يستخدمها الإداريون هنا وهناك بمناسبة وبدون مناسبة وتابع صلاح: هذه ليست أول مباراة قمة حتى تقوم الدنيا ولا تقعد ومباراة العملاقين الاثنين المقبل مثلها مثل أي مباراة قمة وبالتالي فإن لجنة التحكيم لن تجد أي صعوبة في اختيار حكم دولي أو قومي لإدارة هذه المباراة والخروج بها إلى بر الأمان.

الحملات المتبادلة لن تؤثر على حكامنا

قال صلاح إن الحملات المتبادلة بين العملاقين بخصوص طاقم التحكيم الذي سيدير القمة لا يمثل أي مصدر ضغط لا على لجنة التحكيم ولا على الحكام لأنهم لا يشغلون أنفسهم بهذه الحملات ولا بما يُكتب في الصحف الحمراء والزرقاء لأن اللجنة تعرف عملها جيداً وبالتالي لا تلتفت لهذه الحملات ورأى صلاح أن الغرض الرئيسي من هذه الحملات الشرسة ممارسة الضغوط على الحكام لدفعهم للانحياز لطرف بعينه واستبعد أن تحقق هذه الحملات مراميها لأن طاقم التحكيم الذي ستدفع به اللجنة قادر على إدارة المباراة بمهنية عالية ودون مجاملة لأي طرف.

التحكيم يمضي نحو الأفضل

قال صلاح إن التحكيم في منافسة الممتاز بصورة عامة كان جيداً وسيكون في أفضل حالاته في مباراة القمة لأنها تُحظى باهتمام خاص من قبل لجنة التحكيم المركزية التي أظهرت حرصاً واضحاً من أجل تقديم الحكم المناسب لإدارتها والخروج بها إلى بر الأمان وأضاف: التحكيم بخير ويمضي نحو الأفضل والقمة ستخرج بصورة أكثر من رائعة وبأداء راقٍ من قبل الحكام وفي النهاية قناعتي لا يوجد حكم يدخل الملعب من أجل الانحياز لنادٍ بعينه ومن أجل ظلم أحد الطرفين وليس مستبعداً أن يقع الحكم في الخطأ ولكن هذا لا يعني أنه جاء ليخطئ وليتضرر من هذا الخطأ نادياً بعينه.



*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*النجم للرجم
التجاني محمد احمد
الرعب الذي دخل قلوب الهلالاب    

* عندما يتحدث عماد الطيب امين عام الهلال في اي قضية فكل الهلالاب يعلمون ان القضية خاسرة او ان الافوكاتو يطلق شيء ويريد شيء آخر و هذا التقليد الاعمى ورثه العمدة من المدرسة الاربابية القديمة و التي عفا عليها الدهر و حتى الارباب نفسه اطلق على العمدة الزول الطيب و هذه تكفي.

* تصريحات عماد الطيب و مطالبته بحكام اجانب ثم فحص منشطات يجب على مجلس المريخ ان يتعامل معها بكل جدية لأن ميول اغلب حكام صلاح معروفة و و حادثة لاعب الهلال في البطولة العربية و تهمة المنشطات التي ثبتت عليه تستوجب من مجلس المريخ ان يتحرك لان اي نادي تحدث فيه مثل هذه الأشياء يجعلنا نتساءل ما الذي يمنع ان تحدث مرة أخرى.

* ما جلبه الهلال للسودان من تلك الحادثة هو تلطيخ سمعة بلد بحاله لذلك يجب على مجلس المريخ أخذ الحيطة و الحذر و عدم الوثوق في الاتحاد الازرق لأن به عناصر زرقاء لن تتوقف عن خدمة معشوقها و ناديها المحبب.

* مناشدة الرشيد على عمر للاستاذ زكي عباس في مقاله بالامس توضح حالة الرعب و الهلع التي اصابت كردنة و كبار مستشاريه حتى اصبحوا يستجدوا قادة الاتحاد و يذكرونهم بلونياتهم طلباً لمساعدة المدعوم قبل القمة

* زكي عباس يعلم الجميع انه هلالابي و لا يخفيها و لكنه ليس ساذجاً ليستجيب للمطالبات و يدعم الهلال بالباطل و الدنيا رمضان و زكي قد يكون قرأ ما كُتب في حقه في صحيفة الرشيد ابان فوزه في انتخابات الاتحاد المحلى

* و زكي الهلالابي يعلم ان الهلال لم يسانده و لم يدعمه في الانتخابات فلماذا البكاء الآن و لماذا يبحثون عن ابناء الهلال داخل المؤسسات و الاتحادات فهل هذا يعني الخوف و الهلع و الرعب من نتيجة مباراة القمة. 

* مباراة القمة جعلت الكثير من الاهله يتخبطون ولايعلمون ماذا يريدون هل يريدون فحص منشطات ام يريدون حكام اجانب ام يستجدون زكي عباس ليكون جاسوسهم و عينهم داخل الاتحاد المحلي.

* زكي عباس اكبر من ان يكون جاسوساً و عيناً لنادٍ حاربه و لم يدعمه و لم يسانده و فى اعتقادي ان زكي و رغم انه هلالابي الا انه مع الحق و خلال هذه الدورة سيتعامل بنزاهة و بعدالة لانه يخاف الله و لا يخاف الذين يهددونه و يسيئون له ثم يعودوا ليستجدوه ليخدم الهلال و لو بالباطل.

* سيخوض فرسان المريخ معركة شرسة يوم الاثنين ضد دولارات كردنة التي وعد بها لاعبي الهلال و ثقتنا ان يتعامل اشاوس المريخ مع طموح اصحاب الدولارات بكل قوة و جدية.

* تلعبوا كردنة تلعبوا شيبوب تستنجدوا زكي عباس، تستنجدوا بالبرلمان، تتخلفوا عن مباريات تحتموا باندية صغيرة يساندكم و يشجعكم صلاح احمد صالح و حكامه، تتنكروا لتاريخ تأسيسكم، تزوروا التاريخ دا ما بحلكم من غضبة الشعب ضد الدولارات في معركة الكرامة بين الشعب و الدولارات التي توزع بلا رقيب

* هذه الايام المتعة حاضرة مما تكتبه آلة كردنة الاعلامية و التي ما فتئت توزع الاتهامات في كل مكان و عند الحاجة ( تتجرس) و تستجدي و تتودد و لا تستحي و كل هذا حتى لايُهزم كردنه لان هزيمة الكادرينال في القمة ستفضحهم و تكشفهم للمجتمع الازرق و بصورة اوضح.

* اذا اراد مجلس المريخ دخول القمة و تحقيق نتيجة ايجابية فعليه ان لايثق في حكام صلاح حتى و ان اقسموا، فهناك من اعماه اللون الازرق و جمهور المريخ لا يثق فيهم و ان قصُر الصفر

* سؤال برئ : بعد استجداء زكي عباس يا ترى هل يكون نادي الاصفار قد استجدى مجدي و صلاح صالح بعيدا عن الاعين و على مين الدور؟

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*الصدي
ععنر الجندي
المنشطات ماركة مسجلة باسم الهلال    

*الفيك بدربوا، عبارة تنطبق على الاهلة.

*طالبوا بفحص المنشطات رغم علمهم بان اول لاعب كرة قدم في السودان سقط في فحص المنشطات كان من الهلال فيالدورة العربية بتونس .

*ويريدون ان يصرفوا النظر عن الفاتميينات التي تم استجلابها لهم من المانيا والتي اقر بها رئيسهم الكاردينال.

*المنشطات ماركة مسجله باسم الهلال.

* اذا كانوا قد نسوا فنحن نذكرهم وسطور التاريخ موجودة .

*واسم اللاعب المدان معروف .

*وهو حي يرزق .

*والادانة موجودة في الاتحاد العربي لكرة القدم بالاسم والتاريخ واسم النادي .

* على الاهلة التزام الصمت والخجل من انفسهم وعدم محاولة الصاق التهم بالآخرين .

* بلغة القانون الهلال مدان .. والمريخ صاغ سليم .

*يتحدثون عن التحكيم الاجنبي .. وهو الاكثر استفادة من التحكيم المحلي.

*يسعون الى الضغط على التحكيم المحلي لمنحهم كل الامتيازات على المستطيل الاخضر.

*لماذا اخفاء اسم الحكام يا صلاح احمد محمد صالح سكرتير لجنة التحكيم المركزية؟

*في كل العالم يتم ذكر اسم الحكام قبل وقت كاف .

*فما هو الجدبد لدينا لاخفاء اسم حكام القمة ؟

*لماذا يظل صلاح جاثما على صدورنا لاكثر من عشرين عاما ويتحكم في تعيين الحكام ..ودائما ضد المريخ ؟

صدى ثان

*مباراة القمة على الابواب .. ازدادت دقات القلوب والهضربة لدى الاهلة وهو دليل على مساحات الخوف الكبيرة لديهم.

*ادرك بان معظم الاهلة ومعهم اعلامهم لا يقوون على مشاهدة المباراة من داخل الاستاد.

*واحيانا يذهبون الى اماكن ليس فيها اجهزة تلفزيون او راديو او اي اداة لها علاقة بنقل المباراة .

*وبفضلون سماع النتيجة بعد نهايتها .

*وهولاء هم الاكثر ضجيجا وصخبا والاعلى صوتا في حالة فوز فريقهم .

*شعب المريخ الاكثر تواجدا مع فريقه في كل المباريات .

*والاكثر تحضرا ومساندة لفريقه حتى في حالة الخسارة .

*دائما وابدا يرفعون شعار نهواك في كل الظروف.

آخرالاصداء

* عودة بكري المدينة واحرازه لهدفين في المبارا ة الودية امام المنتخب الاولمبي منحت الفريق اضافة قوية خاصة في الشق الهجومي .

*بجانب رمضان عجب وحساسيته العالية تجاه شباك الخصوم.

*ولا ننسى الثنائي كوفي ملك الركنيات واوكراه ملك المراوغات وقوة التسديدات والاختراقات.

*وفي دفاعنا القوة والشباب والفتوة والجسارة واثبات الذات ممثلة في صلاح نمر .

*والخبرة والهدوء والبرود الانجليزي في حضور امير كمال .

*والطرف اليمين محجوز باسم القاتل الجوكر ضفر.

*وعلاء الدين يوسف يمثل جدار الاطمئنان امام خط الدفاع .. وخطير في حالة التقدم للامام والتفوق العددي وتسديداته القوية واسألوا مكسيم .

* وعنكبة امام اكبر تحدٍ في المباراة القادمة لوضع بصمته كما كان بشعار الخرطوم الوطني.

* الزعيم حاليا في افضل حالاته .

* الاستقرار كلمة السر التي سيحسم بها المريخ لقاء القمة باذن الله .

*ختاما يأتي الكل للقلب وتبقى انت من دونهم يا مريخ السعد كل الكل في القلب .

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*العتب مرفوع
هيثم كابو
الحي بلاقي!    

* يعاني الهلال الآن من (رجفة) في القلب، و(ضيق) في التنفس وصناعة الفرصة، و(برودة) في الأطراف، و(شلل) في قلب الدفاع، و(عقم) في الهجوم، و(رعشة) من مواجهة الزعيم، و(بطلوا خوف لانو العقرب عندو كلام مع مكسيم)  ..!

* كان (العقرب) العام الماضي أكثر لاعبي المريخ حزناً لهروب الهلال من مباراتي القمة في نهاية الموسم، و(الحي بلاقي) ..!

* بمجرد سماعه بمباراة الهلال (عقروب سمو فار) ..!

* سم (بكري) البصقع .. جدري القيح البفقع .. أنا ليهم بقول سلام دخلوها و(صفيرا) حام ..!

* ما السبب الذي جعل بكري المدينة يعود لسابق مستواه بسرعة البرق ويحرز هدفين في منتخب الناشئين ومباراة القمة على الأبواب ..و(طالما سم العقرب فاير أحسن تشوفوا ليكم طريقة انسحاب) ..!

* بمجرد أن قرأ بكري المدينة في الصحف أن مباراة مباراة الزعيم مع الوصايفة يوم (….) من الشهر الجاري انطلق في الإعداد بقوة فلم يعرف الناس (الجاري) الشهر أم بكري ..؟

* طالما أن بكري وضع الوصايفة في رأسه فيستحسن للكاردينال البحث عن وسيلة للانسحاب لأن العقرب لديه دوافع خاصة و(عندو باقي حساب) ..!

* باقي حساب بكري شبيه بكرت ألوك الذي يحتفظ به الوصايفة ..!

* بكري يجيد تصفية (الحسابات) وغربلة المدافعين والكشوفات، أما الظاهرة ألوك فقال للمقربين منه أنه قرر يوم مباراة القمة تحقيق واحد من أمرين : أما أن (يشيل كرتو) بقدمه، أو أن (يشيل بلاتشي) ..!

* يكفي الرقم القياسي الذي وصل له الوصايفة مؤخراً في عدد المدربين، لذا من مصلحة الكاردينال الحفاظ على المدرب الروماني العجوز وتسليم ألوك (كرته المضروب) عند بوابة إستاد الهلال ..!

* صد يا هلال وانقرع .. دا المريخ (أصل) والهلال (فرع) .. و(العقرب) ما بنضرع .. سيفو وكتين ينشرع بياخد (المدرب) والدرع ..!

* لمصلحة بلاتشي نطلب من (العقرب) ترشيد استهلاك (السم) في مباراة القمة ..!

* يا مساوي .. جاكم السم القدر (أداءكم) ..!

* (سم العقرب) يتسبب في هبوط في التنفس اضطراب في القلب ..(عشان كدا يا كردنة كلموا ناس رويال كير يزيدو عدد الغرف والسراير، لأنو المدينة سمو فاير) ..!

* يا (عقرب) في كورة القمة عايزين تعمل لينا (كشف حساب) للوصايفة عشان كردنة يعرف أنو أحسن رئيس بجيب مواسير “صاح الصاح” ، و(أعملوا يا ناطقة حساب “السم النقوع” اللي البدن نتاح) ..!

* لا يفكر (العقرب) الآن في معانقة شباك الهلال بقدر ما أنه يفكر جدياً في إنهاء تعاقد الروماني بلاتشي ..(وألوك جاي “بكرتو” عشان يفرج فيكم الغاشي والماشي) ..!

* (سيد الكرت) بطلعكم من القمة بخفي حنين وبخليكم في حالكم (صفر) اليدين ..!

* ظل (الصفر) ملازماً للوصايفة طيلة حياتهم، وكل ما سألناهم عن انجازاتهم قالوا انهم (وصايفة) دوري الأبطال ..!

* كان (الصفرنجية) في الأعوام الماضية مهمومين بالحديث عن (الوصافة الإفريقية) إلا أنهم في الفترة الأخيرة تجاوزوها بعد أن أصابهم الخجل ..!

* أكبر إنجاز حققه الوصايفة هو رؤيتهم لحامل الكأس في ملعب واحد وتلك محمدة تحسب لهم، وطالما أن الوصايفة (شافوا) الأهلي بالقاهرة عام 1987م وهو يلوح بالكأس، وتحملوا رؤية الوداد المغربي وهو ينتزع الكأس من عقر دارهم، ولم يفعلوا شيئاً غير الاستمتاع بالنظر و(الشوف)، فمن الأفضل لهم أن يتغنوا بأمجاد (هلال سبعة وتمنين) ويرددوا منتشين :

(واحدين قالوا ضامر هافا

وواحدين قالوا شفنا الشافا) ..!

* إنجاز (وصايفي) كبير ..(وواحدين قالوا ضامر هلالا ..وواحدين قالوا البطولة شفنا الشالا) ..!

* ناس (شوفنا الشالا) على موعد مع (العقرب) لإعادة (ضبط المصنع) وحسم الفوضى و(حذف القروب والمدرب وتغيير الحالة) ..!

نقش أخير

* العقرب …(جاري) التهديف ..!

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في نفرة القروبات الحمراء    
120 مليون جنيه محصلة النفرة والوالي يبتدر النفرة بمليار
رمرم: رجل أعمال سعودي سيصل الخرطوم اليوم لسداد كل مديونية المريخ

 التيجاني محمد أحمد

حققت النفرة الأولى للقروبات الحمراء مساء أمس بدار نادي المريخ نجاحاً لافتاً وينتظر أن تُقام نفرة ثانية في السادس والعشرين من هذا الشهر بعد أن فضّلت بعض القروبات أن تقدم دعمها على وجه السرعة حتى يستفيد منه المجلس في تجهيز الفريق للقمة وبلغت محصلة نفرة الأمس 120 مليون و832 ألف جنيه وشرّف السيد جمال الوالي رئيس النادي النفرة بالحضور مع عدد من أعضاء المجلس وحُظي باستقبال لا مثيل له خاصة عندما خاطب الجماهير وأشاد بوقفتها القوية خلف المجلس.

 شرّف السيد جمال الوالي رئيس نادي المريخ نفرة القروبات الحمراء مساء أمس بدار النادي إلى جانب السيد نادر ابراهيم مالك وخالد شرف الدين وعوض الكريم رمرم وعمر حجوج وافتتح السيد جمال الوالي النفرة بتبرع قدره مليار جنيه وبعد ذلك قدمت القروبات الحمراء دعمها وبلغت المحصلة النهائية 120 مليون و832 ألف جنيه ويتوقع أن تحقق النفرة الثانية عائداً أكبر في ظل الترتيبات التي تجري حالياً من أجل إخراجها بصورة رائعة، وخاطب السيد جمال الوالي رئيس نادي المريخ النفرة الحمراء وهنأ الجماهير بالشهر الفضيل وتمنى أن يكون شهر خير وبركة وانتصارات للمريخ وحُظي الوالي لحظة وصوله النادي باستقبال خرافي من قبل الجماهير الحمراء وتعهد الوالي بأن يعمل الجميع يداً واحدة في المرحلة المقبلة من أجل وضع المريخ على الطريق الصحيح متوقعاً أن تكون هذه الفترة وعلى قصرها مليئة بالإنجازات والعمل الجاد من أجل خدمة المريخ ودفع مسيرته وتعهد الوالي بأن يعمل المجلس بإخلاص من أجل تفجير ثورة الاستثمار في المريخ حتى يتمكن هذا النادي من الاعتماد على موارده واستثماراته في وقتٍ قريب مؤكداً أن كل المشاريع التي يراها البعض مجرد حلم ستتحول إلى واقع في وقتٍ قريب، ودعا الوالي كل أبناء المريخ للوحدة وتجاوز الصراعات والعمل بما فيه مصلحة المريخ وتقدمه وحيا الجماهير الحمراء على مبادراتها العفوية وتحولها من خانة الدعم المعنوي فقط إلى الدعم المادي مؤكداً أن هذه المبادرات الرائعة تمثل أكبر دعم للمجلس بغض النظر عن العائد المادي الذي تحققه هذه النفرات متوقعاً أن تحقق النفرات المقبلة المزيد من النجاحات التي تُضاف للنجاح الكبير الذي حققته نفرة الأمس.

رمرم يزف البشريات

ىربعد ذلك تحدث السيد عوض الكريم رمرم أمين خزينة نادي المريخ الذي حرص على المشاركة في النفرة برغم عودته من السعودية قبل ساعات من النفرة واستحسن رمرم المبادرة الرائعة التي قدمتها الجماهير الحمراء مشيراً إلى أن هذه النفرة تعتبر درجة عالية من درجات التلاحم الجماهيري الذي يجعل المجلس أكثر اطمئناناً بأنه لا يتحمل المسئولية لوحده بل تقف خلفه جماهير وفية لا تتأخر عن تقديم الدعم المادي والمعنوي وأضاف: ما قدمته القروبات الحمراء من دعم مادي نعتبره أكثر من المليار الذي دفعه جمال الوالي بكل سخاء وأريحية مؤكداً أن الدعم الذي تقدمه الجماهير أكبر في معناه من الذي يقدمه أعضاء المجلس ورجال المال والأعمال وأشار رمرم إلى أن أول مباراة رسمية للمريخ في إستاده ستشهد نفرة كبرى بغرض إتاحة الفرصة لأكبر عدد ممكن من الجماهير الحمراء حتى تقدم الدعم لناديه، وطمأن رمرم الجماهير وأكد لهم أن جميع اللاعبين في كامل جاهزيتهم لأداء القمة والظهور بمستوى مقنع وقيادة الفريق لتحقيق نتيجة طيبة، وزف رمرم البشريات للجماهير الحمراء مؤكداً أن رئيس نادي الوحدة السعودي أعلن عن تكفله بإقامة معسكر إعدادي للمريخ في البرتغال وقدم تأكيدات قاطعة بتحمل كل منصرفات هذا المعسكر وأضاف: كذلك نادي أهلي جدة وجّه لنا الدعوة لزيارة المملكة وأداء مباراة ودية في مواجهته بعد مباراة السوبر السعودي وأعلن الأهلي عن تكفله بكل نفقات هذه الرحلة إلى جانب نفقات الإقامة ووعد بأن يكون دخل المباراة مناصفة بينه ونادي المريخ.

اثنان من رجال الأعمال في الخرطوم لحل المديونية

أكد رمرم أن اثنين من رجال الأعمال في المملكة العربية السعودية سيصلون الخرطوم اليوم لسداد كل مديونية المريخ على نظام القرض الحسن حتى يتمكن المجلس من القيام بواجباته دون ضغوط تُذكر مشيراً إلى أن زيارته للسعودية كانت ناجحة وأتاحت الفرصة لروابط مشجعي المريخ بالمملكة حتى تقدم الدعم لناديها.

هاشم الزبير: عمل مقدر

بعد ذلك تحدث السيد هاشم الزبير عضو مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ وحيا الجماهير الحمراء على العمل الكبير الذي قامت به في النفرة مؤكداً أن ما يقوم به جمهور المريخ الوفي عمل مقدر ومبادرات رائعة تليق بهذا النادي المتفرد مشيراً إلى أن الغرض من مثل هذه النفرات ليس تقديم الدعم المادي فحسب ولكن التأكيد على أن الجماهير على قلب رجل واحد خلف المريخ في هذه المرحلة المهمة التي يحتاج فيها الأحمر لكل أبنائه بعد أن أسّس لعهد العمل الجماعي الذي يتيح الفرصة لكل من لديه الرغبة في خدمة ناديه وأشار هاشم الزبير إلى أن هذه النفرة اذا كانت الأولى لكنها لن تكون الأخيرة وأضاف: نفرتان في الطريق والترتيبات جارية ونتوقع أن يكون العائد أكبر والمشاركة على نطاق أوسع ونوّه الزبير إلى أن المجلس حدد العاشر من كل شهر موعداً للنفرات حتى يتحول عائدها إلى دخل ثابت يدخل ميزانية النادي مشيراً إلى أن القروبات الحمراء التزمت بهذا الموعد وتعاهدت على إنجاح كل النفرات حتى يصبح العائد منها يمثل دعماً كبيراً لخزانة نادي المريخ، وتمنى الزبير أن تتوحد الجماهير الحمراء أكثر وأن يقف الجميع على قلب رجل واحد خلف المريخ في هذه المرحلة المهمة حتى يتمكن المجلس من القيام بواجباته على أكمل وجه.

خالد شرف: تلاحم رياضي نادر

اعتبر خالد شرف الدين نائب أمين خزينة نادي المريخ ما تقوم به الجماهير الحمراء عبر نفرات القروبات التي تنظمها الجماهير دون استنفار من أي جهة رسمية بأنها أعلى درجات العمل الجماعي والتلاحم الجماهيري والتوحد التام بين أبناء المريخ مشيراً إلى أن الجماهير الحمراء لم تعد الداعم الأول معنوياً لكنها أصبحت كذلك الداعم الأول مادياً مما يؤكد بأن جماهير المريخ بالفعل هي الاستثمار الحقيقي والمؤثر وأضاف: الآن نستطيع أن نعمل في أجواء أفضل وبحماس أكبر بعد أن شاهدنا وقفة الجماهير القوية والصلبة خلف المجلس واستعدادها لتقديم كل ماتملك في سبيل دفع مسيرة نادي المريخ ونحن أكثر حرصاً على أن نكون على قدر هذه المسئولية الكبيرة وأن نحقق لهذه الجماهير كل أحلامها وطموحاتها.

استقبال خرافي لجمال الوالي

ئئحُظي جمال الوالي في أول لقاء بينه والجماهير الحمراء بعد عودته مجدداً لرئاسة النادي باستقبال لا مثيل له من قبل الجماهير بصورة عكست الشعبية الجارفة التي يتمتع بها الرئيس المحبوب والذي استقبلته الجماهير بعاصفة من التصفيق عندما تقدم لمخاطبتها وافتتح النفرة بتبرع قدره مليار جنيه مثلما افتتح من قبل التبرع في نفرة المجلس بنفس الدعم السخي الذي اعتادت عليه الجماهير من هذا الرجل الذي قدم الكثير للمريخ.

اسماعيل حسب الدائم وأبنائه يجمّلون النفرة

حرص الفنان المريخي اسماعيل حسب الدائم على المشاركة بفعالية في النفرة بمشاركة ابنيه محمد وأسامة وقدم اسماعيل فاصلاً من مدح المصطفى صلى الله عليه وسلم ثم قدم فاصلاً غنائياً مثلما تغنى أسامة ومحمد وقدما باقة منتقاة من الأعمال الرائعة التي وجدت تجاوباً كبيراً من قبل الجماهير حيث أضفى اسماعيل بصوته الشجي وبمشاركة ابنيه نكهة خاصة على النفرة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*ابراهيم حسين:    
أحرزت أغلى الأهداف في شباك الهلال.. وهدفي في مرمى اوتالي الكيني في الذاكرة
سجلت هدفاً سينمائياً في شباك الميرغني.. وتمنيت إحراز هدف زيكو في مرمى عيسى الهاشماب

 عمر الجندي

ضيفنا اليوم هو إبراهيم حسين الشهير بإبراهومة ارتدى شعار المريخ وهو يافعاً قادماً من الكلاكلة وبرزت موهبته وتم اختياره للمشاركة مع الفريق الأول ومن ثم منتخب الناشئين وماسا الإيطالية هدفه في شباك الموردة كان عربون تصعيده للفريق الأول وواصل تألقه حتى وصل مرحلة الكابتنية في المريخ وبعد الاعتزال عمل في الأجهزة الفنية والإدارية، يعتبر هدفه في شباك الرشيد فيصل حارس الهلال هو الأغلى معاً نتصفح كوكتيل النجم الكبير إبراهومة:

* أول هدف أحرزته في مباراة تنافسية؟

عام 90 لبى فريق كرة القدم بالمريخ دعوة لزيارة ألمانيا بعد فوزهم بكأس مانديلا 89 وأعلن الاتحاد عن قيام مباراة المريخ والموردة التنافسية وأصرّ على قيامها في موعدها دون تأجيل، إزاء ذلك الموقف وبعد سفر الفريق الأول دفع المريخ بخمسة من لاعبي فريق الأشبال للمشاركة مع الفريق الأول ضد الموردة التي كانت في ذلك الوقت في أوج عطائها وفي وجود لاعبين كبار متمرسين امثال بريش ونميري سكر وعبد المجيد جعفر وكنت في ذلك الحين لا أشارك في المباريات مع الفريق الأول إلا أنه تم اختياري لتلك المباراة، وقلت في نفسي على اغتنام الفرصة التي جاءتني على طبق من ذهب، اذكر تقدمت الموردة بهدف عبد المجيد جعفر وفي الشوط الثاني استطعت إدراك هدف التعادل الذي أفرح القاعدة المريخية كثيراً وكان بمثابة تقديم أوراق اعتمادي.

* أول هدف أحرزته بشعار السودان؟

مع منتخب الناشئين في بطولة كأس العالم التي اقيمت بإيطاليا مدينة ماسا أبليت بلاء حسناً في أول مبارياتنا أمام المنتخب الإماراتي واحرزت الهدف الثاني وكسبنا اللقاء برباعية مقابل هدف ونجومية المباراة وجائزة أفضل لاعب مشترك في كل البطولة.

* هدف في الذاكرة؟

في بطولة أبها الدولية في مباراتنا أمام فريق أوتالي الكيني في شوط اللعب الثاني من كرة معكوسة من الجانب الأيمن عالجتها على الطائر في سقف المرمى هدف تفوق أول لنا واعتبره من أجمل الأهداف حيث استخدمت كل مهاراتي وطوعت جسمي بالطريقة الصحيحة لإحراز الهدف.

* هدف أحرزته بقوة وعناد واصرار؟

في مباراتنا أمام فريق شمبات ضمن مباريات الدوري الممتاز والخصم يلعب بتكتل دفاعي صمد أمامنا لأكثر من 75 دقيقة حتى انتقل هاجس التعادل للمدرجات حتى بدأ الجمهور بالصفير الذي ازعجنا كلاعبين داخل الملعب، وكلما مرّ الوقت كلما زاد التوتر داخل وخارج المستطيل الأخضر.

في الدقيقة 80 استلمت الكرة وبكل قوة وإصرار راوغت كل لاعبي شمبات والحارس وأدعت الكرة بكل ثقة داخل الشباك.

* هدف شعرت بأنه لا يحرزه إلا إبراهومة؟

خالد احمد المصطفى3في مباراتنا أمام الهلال العاصمي باستاد الخرطوم وكرة ساقطة من منطقة دفاع الهلال تقدمت بسرعة وتخطيت زميلي خالد احمد المصطفى ولعبت الكرة من فوق حراس الهلال الرشيد فيصل الذي خرج عن مرماه واعتبره أغلى الأهداف من واقع أن المريخ حقق آخر بطولة للدوري المحلي عام 95 ونلنا كأس البطولة وانتصرنا على الهلال وسجلت اسمي ضمن اللاعبين الذين احرزوا هدف في شباك الهلال وخرج المريخ منتصراً بالهدف الغالي.

* هدف احرزه زميلك تمنيت إحرازه؟

هدف زميلي زيكو الرأسي في شباك عيسى الهاشماب حارس الهلال العاصمي، وكانت الكرة معكوسة بقوة من الجانب الأيمن من عبد السلام حميدة وقابلها زيكو في وضع طائر منخفض بكل قواه بتسديدة رأسية وسط ارجل مدافعي الهلال وهو هدف لا يحرزه إلا زيكو وانتهت المباراة بفوز المريخ بالهدف الغالي.

* هدف أحرزته بالرأس؟

في بطولة دولية أمام المنتخب التشادي ورغم أنني لا أحرز أهدافي كثيراً بالرأس ومع مرور الوقت والتعادل يسيطر على مجريات المباراة تقدمت للأمام ومن كرة معكوسة تخطت كل المدافعين وفي تمركز صحيح وضعت الكرة بكل ثقة وهدوء في المرمى التشادي.

* هدف من ضربة جزاء؟

احمد شوبيرسجلت هدفين اعتز بهما كثيراً الأول في مرمى الحارس العملاق احمد شوبير في مباراة المريخ والأهلي القاهري وكان شوبير معروف بتصديه لضربات الجزاء إلا أنني استطعت خداعه بالتمويه بالجسم ووضع الكرة على الجانب الأيمن بينما ارتمى شوبير على الجانب الأيسر، الهدف الثاني في نهائي كاس السودان أمام الموردة ولعبت ضربة الجزءا صدها الحارس هيثم الطيب عالية واستدرت حول نفسي ولعبت الكرة دبل كيك استقرت في الشباك هدف جميل للمريخ.

* هدف سينما؟

في شباك الميرغني كسلا في الدوري الممتاز حقيقة كنت زعلان من نفسي لأنني لم أقدم المردود الجيد وايضا زملائي اللاعبين، وقصة الهدف من كرة معكوسة استقبلتها على صدري وسددتها فيرست تايم هدف جميل خفف عني الكثير من آثار العرض غير الجيد وغير المرضي لنا كلاعبين.

* هدف أحرزه زميلك كان لك فيه نصيب الأسد؟

هيثم الرشيدفي مباراة الإياب مع فريق فيلا الأوغندي في البطولة الأفريقية وكان لقاء الذهاب باستادنا انتهى لصالحنا بهدفين نظيفين وفي الإياب احرز فيلا هدف السبق وكنت اجلس على دكة البدلاء وبعد دخول ومن اول لمسة مررت الكرة أرضية إلى زميلي هيثم الرشيد الذي استخدم ذكائه ولعب الكرة بالكعب لتمر بخطوات متثاقلة نحو المرمى دون أن يحاول احد اللحاق بها وابعادها وهو من الأهداف التاريخية والعالمية.

* هدف نال إعجابك؟

هدف احرزه زميلي المحترف البرازيلي باولينو في مرمى الإسماعيلي المصري باستاد الإسماعيلية وهو هدف التعادل الذي منحنا الضوء الأخضر لإقصاء الإسماعيلي من البطولة ولقاء الإياب، وقد نفذ باولينو الضربة الثابتة على الطريقة البرازيلية (الموزة) لتستقر في شباك الإسماعيلي هدف رائع وملعوب وجميل.

* أجمل أهداف المريخ التي نالت إعجابك في البطولة الأفريقية 2015م؟

ضفرهما هدفان، هدف غالي احرزه احمد عبد الله ضفر في لقاء الإياب أمام الترجي التونسي في تونس ومنح اللاعبين ثقة كبيرة في انفسهم وصعد بالمريخ إلى دور المجموعات وهبط بالترجي إلى الكونفدرالية.

الهدف الجميل الثاني هو الهدف الذي احرزه بكري المدينة في شباك العلمة بالجزائر عندما استدار حول نفسه وسدد بيسراه بقوة داخل الشباك هدف رائع جداً.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*متوكل أحمد علي:     لا نهتم بتصريحات الطرف الآخر وكل إناء بما فيه ينضح

قلّل متوكل أحمد علي نائب الأمين العام لمجلس إدارة نادي المريخ من أهمية المطلب الذي دفع به نادي الهلال لإخضاع اللاعبين لفحص منشطات قبل القمة وقال إن هذا الطلب يجد كل الدعم والتأييد من المريخ صاحب السجل النظيف الذي لم تتم إدانته في أي حالة منشطات عبر تاريخه الطويل وأضاف: من تمّت إدانته معلوم للكافة وكل إناء بما فيه ينضح وطمأن متوكل الجماهير الحمراء مؤكداً أن المريخ الآن في أفضل حالاته وأن الأحمر إلى قمة الجاهزية الفنية والبدنية وسيلعب بقوة وشراسة من أجل تقديم مباراة جيدة وتحقيق الفوز على الهلال لأن المريخ وبشهادة كل الذين تابعوا مباراته الأخيرة أمام أهلي شندي في وضع جيد يجعله يستطيع أن يقدم مباراة كبيرة ويخرج بنتيجة طيبة وأفاد متوكل بأن مباراة القمة سيديرها طاقم تحكيم وطني متمنياً أن يكون الحكام في الموعد وأن يكون الحكم الذي سيدير هذه المباراة دولي ومعروف وصاحب خبرة كبيرة حتى يخرج بها إلى بر الأمان لافتاً إلى أن المريخ هو الطرف الحريص على التحكيم لأنه لا ينتظر أي مساعدة من أي حكم ولأنه لم يحدث وأن كسب أي مباراة قمة في الممتاز بمساعدة من الحكام بل على العكس كان المريخ في كل المباريات التي انتصر فيها يهزم التحكيم والمنافس في نفس الوقت، وأرسل متوكل مناشدة لجماهير المريخ وتمنى أن تقف بقوة خلف الفريق في مباراة الغد وأن تلعب دوراً بارزاً في تشجيع اللاعبين منذ بداية المباراة وحتى نهايتها وتمنى متوكل أن يعي اتحاد الكرة أهمية وخطورة هذه المباراة وأن يسند أمرها لحكم لا تنقصه الخبرة ولا القدرات للخروج بها إلى بر الأمان مؤكداً أن المريخ هو الأكثر حرصاً على تعيين حكم جيد وعادل لأنه لا يريد غير توافر العدالة في الديربي حتى يتمكن من تحقيق الفوز على الأزرق.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*رحيق رياضي
احمد محمد الحاج
يورو الوقت القاتل    

 *   تستحق نسخة اليورو الخامسة عشر التي تستضيفها فرنسا هذه الأيام لقب بطولة (أهداف الوقت القاتل) عقب انقضاء (22) مباراة حتى تسطير مضمون هذه المادة.

*غالبية الأهداف التي جاءت تم احرازها في الوقت القاتل بعضها حمل نتيجة التعادل للمنتخبات والبعض الآخر قادها للظفر بالنقاط الثلاث ووضعها على عتبة الدور الثاني من البطولة بكل اقتدار.

*خلال مباراة الافتتاح حبس المنتخب الروماني أنفاس الجماهير الفرنسية عندما أدرك التعادل في الدقيقة (65) من ركلة جزاء نفذها بإتقان اللاعب (بوغدان).

*غالبية عشاق الديوك كانوا قد قنعوا تقريباً بالخروج بنقطة ولكن كان للاعب وسط وستهام الإنجليزي (ديمتري بايت) رأي آخر عندما أطلق صاروخاً في مقص المرمى الروماني في الدقيقة (89) من المباراة منحت أبناء ديشامب النقاط الثلاث.

*المنتخب الفرنسي لم يكتف بقتل الرومان وواصل حظه الأخضر عندما ارتقى للدور الثاني في الوقت القاتل بعد أن كانت مواجهته الثانية أمام البانيا المغمور تسير للتعادل السلبي حتى الدقيقة (90) التي أثبت فيها مهاجم اتليتكو مدريد الاسباني (انطوان غريزمان) أنه مهاجم من طينة الكبار برأسية ذهبية في المرمى الالباني.

*بعدها بدقيقتين انسل النجم القادم بقوة (ديمتري بايت) وأضاف الهدف الثاني للديوك.

*المنتخب الإنجليزي صاحب الدوري الأقوى والأكثر جاذبية لم يقدّم ولو نسبة ضئيلة جداً من سمعة البريمرليج وقبل التعادل من الدب الروسي بعدما كان متقدماً حتى الدقيقة (92).

*منتخب الأسود الثلاثة وجد نفسه تحت ضغط استفزازات (غاريث بيل) تميمة المنتخب الويلزي والجار اللدود ودخل للمواجهة مشدوداً فاستقبل الهدف الأول من غاريث بيل نفسه في الدقيقة (42) ليعادل مهاجم ليستر فاردي للإنجليز في الدقيقة (56).

*في الدقيقة (91) بدأ الجمهور الويلزي بالإحتفال بالنقطة التي اقتنصها من الإنجليز ولكن كان لمهاجم ليفربول (دانييل ستوريدج) رأي آخر في الدقيقة (92) عندما لدغ المرمى الويلزي مخرساً بيل وجمهوره ومانحاً النقاط الثلاث لمنتخب بلاده.

*حامل اللقب المنتخب الاسباني فشل طيلة (86) دقيقة في فك شفرة الدفاع التشيكي بجميع كوكبة وسطه ونجاعة مهاجميه حتى تمكن المدافع (المغضوب عليه من الجمهور الاسباني) بسبب دعمه لإنفصال كاتالونيا من إحراز هدف الفوز في الدقيقة (87).

*المنتخب الإيطالي وعقب الفوز اليسير في الجولة الافتتاحية أمام نجوم بلجيكا وجد نفسه في الجولة الثانية أمام حائط صد منيع أمام المنتخب السويدي فالجميع كان ينتظر انقضاء المباراة بالتعادل السلبي حتى تمكن مهاجم انتر ميلان الايطالي (ايدير مارتنيز) من التوقيع على شباك المنتخب السويدي في الدقيقة (88).

*في مباراة كرواتيا والتشيك ولغرابة الموقف تسببت الجماهير الكرواتية في إضاعة تركيز لاعبيها وقتلت حماسهم خلال الدقائق الأخيرة من المباراة عندما كانت النتيجة تشير إلى فوز الكروات (2-1) ولكن كان للألعاب النارية التي أطلقتها الجماهير الكرواتية عاملاً سلبياً في إحراز التشيك لهدف التعادل في الدقيقة (89) من ركلة جزاء.

*تصرف الكروات دفع بمتوسط ميدان برشلونة (راكيتيتش) بإنتقاد جماهير بلاده ولم يقتصر الإنتقاد على نجم البارسا بل امتد للمدير الفني (أنتي شاشيتش) الذي وصف جمهور بلاده (بإرهابيي الرياضة).

*هنالك مباريات أحرزت فيها المنتخبات الهدف الثاني أيضاً في الأوقات القاتلة كهدف ألمانيا الثاني في مرمى اوكرانيا عن طريق (باستيان شفاينشتايجر) في الدقيقة (92).

*كذلك هدف ايطاليا الثاني في مرمى بلجيكا والذي جاء في الدقيقة (92) عن طريق (غرازيانو بيلي) مهاجم نادي ساوثهامبتون الإنجليزي.

*حتى المنتخب المجري لم يفوّت تدوين اسمه ضمن المنتخبات صاحبة الأهداف القاتلة عندما أحرز له متوسط ميدان نورنبيرغ الألماني (زولتان ستيبير) الهدف الثاني في مرمى النمسا في الدقيقة (87).

*أهداف الوقت القاتل تشير إلى نقطتين رئيسيتين الأولى (إصرار اللاعبين) والثانية (فقدان تركيز) لأن الدفاعات التي تقبل الأهداف خلال الوقت المذكور تفتقد لميزة تركيز وثبات الدقائق الأخيرة بينما تتميز المنتخبات التي أحرزت تلك الأهداف بروح العزيمة حتى الرمق الأخير.

*حاجة أخيرة كده :: هل سيلعب شيبوب قمة الدوري؟

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*محي الدين عبد التام يدلي بالمثير:


  
على اتحاد الكرة أن يبعد الحكام المصنفين عن الديربي ولا وألف لا لأبوشنبكل نتائج فحوصاتنا في المنشطات كانت نظيفة ومن أُدين من قبل معروف للجميع شمس الدين الأمين أكد محي الدين عبد التام عضو مجلس  إدارة نادي المريخ جاهزية الفرقة الحمراء لقمة الغد مؤكداً أن المريخ الآن  في أفضل حالاته وينعم بالاستقرار الفني والإداري ولا ينقصه أي شئ حتى يقدم  مباراة كبيرة ويسعد جماهيره بنصر مستحق لافتاً إلى أن حديث الطرف الآخر عن  التحكيم والمنشطات ماهو الا هزيمة مبكرة بعد أن كشّر المارد الأحمر عن  أنيابه أمام النمور مؤكداً أن المريخ أكثر حرصاً على فحص المنشطات لأن  تاريخه خالٍ من أي عينة انتهت بإدانة بعكس البعض الذين كانت إدانتهم على  الملأ كما تحدث عبد التام عن الكثير الذي نطالعه عبر السطور التالية.قال محي الدين عبد التام إن كافة  استعدادات المريخ لمباراة القمة اكتملت وأن الفريق الآن في كامل جاهزيته  لهذه المواجهة ولا ينتظر غير انطلاق صافرة بداية المباراة حتى ينجز فرسانه  المهمة على أكمل وجه مؤكداً أن المريخ الآن في أفضل حالاته وينعم  بالاستقرار الفني والإداري وهناك إصرار لا مثيل له وسط اللاعبين من أجل  تقديم مباراة كبيرة والمضي قدماً في سكة الانتصارات وأضاف: لا ينقصنا شيئاً  غير توافر تحكيم عادل ونزيه ونحن لا ننتظر على الإطلاق هدية أو مساعدة من  أي حكم لكننا فقط ننشد تحكيماً عادلاً يمنح كل طرف حقه حتى لو وصل الأمر  مرحلة احتساب أول ركلة جزاء للمريخ في مباريات القمة في الممتاز مؤكداً أن  المريخ اذا توافرت العدالة هو الطرف الأفضل والأجدر بتحقيق الفوز، وتمنى  عبد التام أن يبتعد اتحاد الكرة عن الحكام المصنفين والذين أصبحت مواقفهم  العدائية تجاه المريخ لا تحتاج لدليل أو  إثبات مؤكداً أن الأحمر لن يقبل بأي تحكيم منحاز لأن كل المؤشرات تؤكد أن  اتحاد الكرة سيعمل على تفادي الضغوط التي يتعرض لها من الطرف الآخر والذي  طالب بتحكيم أجنبي رغم أنه المستفيد الأول من التحكيم الوطني الذي وفّر له  الحماية من ركلات الجزاء في مواجهة المريخ على مدى عقدين من الزمان لافتاً  إلى أن هذا الطلب لا يعدو عن كونه كرت ضغط على اتحاد الكرة حتى يستجيب  لمطالب مجلس الهلال ويوفر لهم الحكم الذي يساعدهم على تفادي الهزيمة أمام  المريخ.نرفض أبوشنب بشدة قال  محي الدين عبد التام إن كل مباريات القمة التي يديرها الحكم الفاضل أبوشنب  يسعى بشتى السبل من أجل جرها نحو التعادل ظناً منه أن هذه الطريقة تساعده  على تفادي غضب الطرفين وأضاف: لكن المريخ في مباراة الغد يرفض التعادل بشدة  ويرفض الموازنات ولذلك يرفض الفاضل أبوشنب ونقولها بكل وضوح لا وألف لا  لأبوشنب الذي يقود القمة للتعادل لأننا لا نرغب فيه بل سندخل هذه المباراة  من أجل الفوز فقط، واستبعد عبد التام أن تصل الجُرأة باتحاد الكرة مرحلة  الاستعانة بالفاضل أبوشنب في مباراتين على التوالي للهلال بعد أن أدار له  مباراته الأخيرة أمام الخرطوم الوطني ووفّر حماية تامة للاعبي الهلال من  البطاقات الملونة حتى لا تغيبهم عن القمة وبالتالي انتهى دور أبوشنب عند  هذا الحد ولا يمكن أن يقوم بدور جديد ليظهر في مباراة القمة ويمارس المزيد  من الظلم على الأحمر.الحديث عن المنشطات مردود على أصحابه سخر  محي الدين عبد التام من الطلب الذي دفع به مجلس إدارة الهلال لاتحاد الكرة  وطالب فيه بإخضاع اللاعبين لفحص منشطات قبل مباراة القمة وقال إن هذا  الطلب مردود على أصحابه بل المريخ هو الذي يطالب بفحص منشطات ويدعم طلب  الهلال بقوة لأنه صاحب سجل خالٍ من المنشطات ولم تسبق إدانته في أي عينة  للاعبيه لأن تاريخ المريخ ناصع ومشرّف ولم يتلوث بأي حالة كما حدث للبعض في  فضيحة بجلاجل وفي منافسة خارجية وأشار عبد التام إلى أن عناصر المريخ  الشابة لا تحتاج إلى منشطات لأنها في سن باكرة وتتمتع بطاقة جبارة لأن  المنشطات أولى بها العواجيز وتابع:أعتقد أن الحديث عن المنشطات في  هذا التوقيت محاولة لصرف الأنظار عن المستوى الهزيل الذي ظهر عليه الازرق  في مباراة الخرطوم ولكن نحن لن ننشغل بسفاسف الأمور ونرحّب بفحص المنشطات  ولا نشغل أنفسنا به طالما أن فريقنا في كامل جاهزيته وطالما أن سجله خالياً  تماماً من أي حالة منشطات.نطالب بوقفة جماهيرية قوية جدّد  عبد التام تأكيداته بأن المريخ الآن في كامل جاهزيته لمواجهة الند الهلال  وسيلعب بقوة وشراسة من أجل تحقيق النصر حتى يقترب أكثر من الصدارة لافتاً  إلى أن المجموعة التي يعول عليها الجهاز الفني لخوض هذه المباراة أثبتت  درجة عالية من الجاهزية مستبعداً أن يتأثر المريخ بالغيابات التي ظهرت هنا  وهناك وأبدى عبد التام ثقتهم الكبيرة في جميع اللاعبين مؤكداً أن أي مجموعة  يدفع بها برهان تية ستقوم بالمهمة على أكمل وجه وستساعد في الحصول على  النقاط الثلاث، وأرسل عبد التام مناشدة خاصة لجماهير المريخ وطالبها بضروة  الوقفة القوية والصلبة خلف الأحمر في القمة مؤكداً أن المريخ لن يخذل  جماهيره وسيرد لها الجميل بأداء مميز ونصر مستحق.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*المفوضية تمنح الاتحاد مهلة اسبوع قبل قيام الانتخابات لتقديم الميزانية أو إلغاؤها


تفيد المتابعات ان مفوضية هيئات الشباب والرياضة منحت الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم مهلة اسبوع فقط قبل قيام الجمعية العمومية لتقديم الميزانية .. وفي حال فشل الاتحاد تقديمها في الوقت المناسب سيتم إلغاء الانتخابات علي الفور.


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*توقيع رياضي
معاوية الجاك
لا عُذر لمن أُنذر يا صلاح

# من الملاحظات الغريبة التى إستدعت إنتباه كل متابع لمباريات المريخ والهلال الصمت الغريب لحكام صلاح مقابل معاقبة لاعبي الهلال عند إستخدامهم للعنف غير القانوني وظل حكام صلاح صلاح يمارسون صمتاً رهيباً أمام أي حالة إعتداء للاعبي الأزرق حتى تلك التى تصلح مرحلة سال معها الدم
# ومن الملاحظات أن فُرجة حكام صلاح على عنف لاعبي الهلال تجاه لاعبي المريخ ليست وليدة اللحظة ويقف سكرتير لجنة الحكام الحالي صلاح محمد صالح على رأس من سمحوا بالعنف الزائد وغير القانوني قبل إعتزاله وهو يتفرج على حارس الهلال السابق أحمد النور وهو يعتدي بالرفس على صدر مهاجم المريخ السابق عبد المجيد جعفر حتى بان أثر حذاء أحمد النور على (ضُلع) كابتن عبد المجيد جعفر
# إعتزل صلاح التحكيم وإتجه للعمل الإداري وعمل سكرتيراً للجنة التحكيم لسنوات طويلة بعد إعتزاله بفترة بسيطة وما زال حتى اللحظة ونقول أن التحكيم في الفترة السابقة وفترة تولي صلاح سكرتارية اللجنة تحديداً شهد تدهوراً مريعاً وعاني المريخ معاناة كبيرة من حكامه وفي المقبال ظل الهلال يتمتع بكل أشكال الحماية من حكام صلاح
# منذ إنطلاقة الممتاز عام 1996 لم يتجرأ حكام صلاح على إحتساب ركلة جزاء واحدة للمريخ رغم وجود عدد من الحالات التى تستحق العقاب وفي المقابل تمتع الهلال بالعديد من الركلات
# وفيما يتعلق بالتغاضي عن عنف لاعبي الهلال سنسرد بعضاً من الحالات حتى لا يقفز من يقول أننا نكتب حديثاً إنشائياً
# من قبل إعتدى المعز محجوب على أحمد الباشا بطريقة وحشية وكاد أن يهشم قدمي الباشا في حالة إنفراد كامل وكان المعز آخر لاعب والحالة تستحق البطاقة الحمراء ولو كان الحكم الراحل الطيب عبد الله لمنح المعز البطاقة الحمراء إلا أن الحكم حينها الفاشل هاشم آدم لم يتجرأ على إشهار البطاقة الحمراء ومنح المعز بطاقة صفراء في سقطة تأريخية لصلاح محمد صالح ولجنته وللتحكيم السوداني خاصة وأن تلك المباراة كانت منقولة لكل العالم
# من قبل إعتدى لاعب الهلال حينها علاء الدين يوسف على لاعب المريخ مصعب عمر بالبونية حتى سالت دماءه أمام الحكم عمار كريمة والذي فشل وجبُن في طرد لاعب الهلال
# من قبل إعتدى لاعب الهلال أسامة التعاون على لاعب المريخ سفاري بالرفس برجله وبقوة وفي منطقة حساسة جدا كان يمكن أن يفقد اللاعب بسببها الكثير وكانت الحالة أمام بصر الحكم الضعيف الفاضل عبد العاطي والذي جبُن في طرد أسامة التعاون وكأن شيئاً لم يكن
# من قبل إعتدى الحارس المعز مجحوب بالضرب على مهاجم المريخ أديكو ريمي واللعب كان متوقفاً حتى لا يقفز من يقول أن الحالة لم تكن واضحة للحكم وفشل الحكم في طرد المعز
# أما الحالات التى تستحق الطرد من أخطاء أخرى غير العنف غير القانوني فهي على قفا من يشيل فهناك حادثة إعتراض حارس الهلال الدعيع للراحل ايداهور خارج المنطقة المحرمة حين أبعد الكرة بيده وكان الدعيع آخر لاعب في الهلال والحالة تستحق الطرد المباشر إلا أن الحكم الضعيف معتز عبد الباسط جبُن في طرد الدعيع وكانت حادئة مخجلة قللت من سمعة التحكيم السوداني خاصة وأن المباراة كانت منقولة على الهواء مباشرة
# من قبل إستلم علاء الدين يوسف (أيام كان لاعباً في الهلال) الكرة بيده داخل منطقة جزاء الهلال وعلى بعد خطوات من الحكم اللضعيف المعز أحمد إلا أن الحكم جبن أن إحتساب ركلة جزاء
# من قبل إعتدى لاعب الهلال حينها عمر بخيت على فيصل موسى وعندما رد الأخير أشهر الحكم سمؤال محمد الفاتح البطاقة الحمراء في وجه فيصل موسى
# ما ذكرناه غيض من فيض من بلاوي حكام صلاح في بعض مباريات القمة ورغم ذلك يطل علينا صلاح نفسه بأن الحكام لا يقصدون ظلم المريخ وسنقبل بحديثه حال إرتكب حكامه ذات الأخطاء ضد الهلال في مباريات طرفها المريخ ولكن المصيبة أن كل الأخطاء ترتكب لصالح الهلال
# أمسية غدٍ الأثنين مباراة المريخ والهلال ضمن الدوري الممتاز ونتمنى من صلاح محمد صالح تعيين طاقم تحكيم متميز يمنح كل فريق حقه بعيداً عن المحاباة والمجاملة المستمرة للهلال وبمناسبة المجاملة نسأل صلاح وحكامه : متى تستحون وتفترون من مجاملة الهلال ؟
توقيعات متفرقة ..
# ما نود أن نلفت إليه نظر صلاح وحكامه والإتحاد العام أن أي ظلم للمريخ وتجاوز لحقوقه لن يمر مرور دون وقفة من جماهير المريخ والتى سئمت وملت الفوضى التحكيمية المتكررة والهلال حالياً يضم لاعبين لا يجيدون غير الركل والرفس مثل عمار الدمازين والذي نعتقد أنه يجد حماية خاصة من حكام صلاح
# جماهير المريخ قادرة على القصاص لفريقها وبشتى الطرق ما دام حكام صلاح يصرون على ترصد المريخ وظلمه بشتى الطرق
# أنصار الأحمر الوهاج فاض بهم ظل حكام صلاح ولم يعد لها متسعا لتحمل المزيد من الظلم
# أقام قروب صفوة بلادي إفطاراً ضخما وفخماً بدار نادي الضباط بالخرطوم أمس الأول بحضور عدد من أعضاء القروب من الخرطوم وخارجها وتشرفنا بالحضور رفقة أعزاء في مقدمتهم الباشمهندس حسن الوسيلة عضو لجنة التسيير السابقة والباشمهندس طارق زروق عضو التسيير الحالية والأستاذ صلاح حمزة مدير نادي المريخ والمدرب محسن سيد وعدد من الزملاء
# قروب صفوة بلادي من القروبات الفاعلة التى تعمل أكثر مما تتكلم وتشهد دار النادي على ما قدمه القروب من أعمال كبيرة
# وليس بعيداً عن القروبات التحية لقروب الديناكوردات وهو يتصدر مجموعات الدعم ويتصدى للعمل بكل تجرد لأجل المريخ الكيان الكبير
# عزيزي صلاح محمد صالح .. أنذرناكم .. ولا عُذر لمن أُنذر ..

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*🔴 القاهره خاص قروب مريخ الشعب

(أهل الزعيم) على طاولة إفطار القطب المريخي السفير عبد المحمود عبد الحليم بالقاهرة :

 تفاؤل أحمر قبل القمة .. رهان على رمضان عجب .. وثبوت رؤية شقلبة العقرب بإستاد الهلال غداً .!

    كان التفاؤل الأحمر حاضراً في دعوة الإفطار الرمضاني التي قدمها عضو مجلس إدارة نادي المريخ السابق وسفير السودان بالقاهرة عبد المحمود عبد الحليم لمجموعة من الشخصيات الرياضية والإعلامية التي تقضي شهر رمضان المعظم بالعاصمة المصرية بمنزله بالمعادي، وسيطرت مباراة القمة على أجواء الإفطار مساء أمس الأول وسط ارتياح مريخي كبير لارتفاع روح اللاعبين المعنوية بعد حسم المجلس الجديد بقيادة جمال الوالي ملف المتأخرات مع قطع وعد بحوافز كبيرة في حالة ظفر المريخ بنقاط القمة الثلاثة وخروج الزعيم منتصراً من إستاد الهلال الذي يحتضن اللقاء غداً .
   رهان الحاضرين على رمضان عجب كان كبيراً، في الوقت الذي أشار فيه البعض لثبوت رؤية (شقلبة العقرب) بإستاد المريخ غداً؛ ولم تكن دندنات الوتر بعيدة عن روائع الكفر فقد رصدت (نيوز سبورت) حواراً بين عضو مجلس شورى المريخ وسكرتيره الأسبق الفريق منصور عبد الرحيم الشهير بالشبح مع الموسيقار بشير عباس الذي كان حضوراً بالإفطار، في الوقت الذي أنفرد فيه الإعلامي هيثم كابو بكابتن المريخ راجي عبد العاطي ودار بينهما حديث مطول عن العملية التي سيجريها بالقاهرة والتاريخ المتوقع للحاقه بزملائه ولم تكن مباراة القمة بعيدة عن النقاش الذي أنضم إليه مراسل قناة (بي إن سبورت) بالخرطوم سامر العمرابى الذي توقع أن يدفع برهان تية بعنكبة بجانب بكري المدينة في خط المقدمة ليأتي أكيج ألوك من خلفهما  والإستفادة من أوكرا كبديل ناجح بمقدوره تعديل أية نتيجة متى ما كان في كامل لياقته البدنية والذهنية .
    حديث طويل شهده صالون سفير السودان بالقاهرة بين ضيوف الإفطار الذي ضم مزمل أبو القاسم رئيس تحربر صحيفة (اليوم التالي) ومساعد رئيس نادي المريخ ونائب رئيس اتحاد الخرطوم جمال الكيماوي وأعضاء مجلس المريخ سيف الدين حسن بابكر ود. علاء الدين يس والكابتن محمد موسى .
   لم يخلو اللقاء من مداعبات المطرب الهلالي الشاب صلاح ولي بفوز الأزرق إلا أن مساعد مدرب مريخ كوستي ولاعب المريخ السابق أحمد السيد قدم روشتة فنية تؤكد أن الأحمر الأقرب للظفر بالنقاط الثلاث وحظوظه تبدو أفضل رغم تأكيد الجميع أن حسابات مباراة القمة تظل بعيدة عن التوقعات وكل يدلو بدلوه ولكن النتيجة لا تخضع للتكهنات والقراءات .

🌷 ودالنعمه🌷









*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*محسن سيد: جماهير المريخ موعودة بالفرح

ذكر محسن سيد المدرب العام بالمريخ ان الجماهير موعودة بالافراح في يوم غد الاثنين عندما تحقيق الفريق الفوزعلي الهلال في قمة الدوري الممتاز واضاف ان التدريبات السابقة شهدت تألق معظم نجوم الفريق والذين اعلنوا الجاهزية للمباراة وتحقيق الفوز علي الند التقليدي .. واوضح ان الجهاز الفني سيدفع بالعناصر التي خطفت الاضواء خلال التدريبات الاخيرة.

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في وجه الرياح
إبراهيم عبدالرحيم
كشف المنشطات.. أم"كشف الحال"..!!

* اعتاد الأخ عماد الطيب الأمين العام للهلال قبل أي مباراة لفريقه مع المريخ.. على إطلاق تصريحات أو المطالبة بأمور غريبة للغاية تؤكد الخوف الواضح من الهزيمة..!!

* ظل الأخ عماد يطالب بكشف المنشطات على لاعبي المريخ ظناً منه أنهم يتعاطون نوعاً من المنشطات.. وفي كل مرة يخرج الهلال خاسراً أو متعادلاً وكان بالطبع آخرها الهزيمة الثلاثية في نهائي كأس السودان في أول ديربي لمحسن وبرهان..!!

* خرج الإعلام الأزرق مؤخراً مطالباً بتحكيم أجنبي لمباراة الغد، ورغم هذا المطلب الجميل الذي يوفر العدالة للمريخ في مباريات القمة والتي ظلت غائبة من حكام صلاح أحمد محمد صالح.. إلا أن الهدف من هذه المطالبة بالطبع.. هو إجبار المريخ على الدفاع عن التحكيم الوطني.. ومن ثم يفعل الهلال فعلته في الخفاء من أجل تفادي الهزيمة المتوقعة له في ديربي الإثنين..!!

* أمس خرج الأمين العام للهلال.. ودون أي مقدمات ليطالب اتحاد الكرة بإجراء الكشف الطبي على لاعبي الفريقين قبل مباراة القمة.. ولاحظوا إقحام عماد الطيب لاعبي الفريقين في الكشف، حيث لم يحصر الكشف على لاعبي المريخ فقط.. مما يدل على أن هناك أمراً ما يتم تدبيره من قبل مجلس الهلال من مطالبته الغربية هذه..!!

* ووصل عماد الطيب لأبعد من ذلك معلناً تكفل مجلس الهلال بكافة نفقات وتكاليف التيم العامل في كشف المنشطات ومعداته.. ليؤكد للجميع بأن الهلال هذه المرة جاد جدا ًفي تطبيق هذا الأمر لأول مرة في المنافسات المحلية..!!

* جاء طلب الأمين العام للهلال في الوقت الذي نشرت فيه صحيفة (الأسياد) المقربة من رئيس الهلال.. خبراً في عددها الصادر يوم السادس من يونيو الجاري.. عن وصول الفايتمينات الصحية للهلال من ألمانيا وذلك عبر مكتب الكاردينال بدبي.. بطلب من الروماني إيلي بلاتشي المدير الفني للهلال من أجل رفع كفاءة اللاعبين صحياً.. وذهبت الصحيفة للقول إن استخدام الفايتمينات هو إجراء غذائي يلجأ إليه المدربون والأندية العالمية التي تتبع نظاما غذائيا معينا للاعبي الفريق وفق التكوين الجسماني..!!

* نقول للأمين العام للهلال.. مرحباً بكشف المنشطات.. ومرحباً بتكفل الهلال بكافة نفقات الفريق العامل والمعدات التي تستخدم في الاختبارات.. ولكننا نسأله ببراءة شديدة.. ما هي حكاية الفايتمينات التي استوردها الهلال من ألمانيا؟.. ولماذا ظهرت في هذا التوقيت بالذات؟.. وما هي علاقتها بطلب الهلال الكشف عن المنشطات في لقاء الغد؟.. وهل صحيح أن الروماني بلاتشي طالب بها أم أنها من بنات أفكار البعض..!!؟

* يتخوف عماد الطيب مثله ومثل كل الهلالاب من الصحوة التي انتظمت المريخ بعد عودة السيد جمال الوالي.. والتي أثمرت عن فوز الأحمر على الأهلي شندي الذي فاز عليه الهلال براية ظالمة في بداية الدوري الممتاز.. تلك الراية التي حرمت محمد كوكو مهاجم النمور من هدف التعادل القاتل في الوقت القاتل..!!

* منشطات المريخ الجديدة والمحرمة دولياً ومحلياً.. تتمثل في رمضان عجب وصلاح نمر وكوفي والعقرب وأوكرا وألوك.. ونحن نتفق تماماً في أن هذه المنشطات الحمراء تشكل خطورة بالغة على الهلال الذي قدم أداء متواضعاً أمام الخرطوم الوطني رغم الآلة الإعلامية الزرقاء التي تحدثت عن هلال بلاتشي..!!

* يظن عماد الطيب الذي نادى بكشف المنشطات قبل أقل من ثماني وأربعين ساعة من انطلاق مباراة القمة.. أن المريخاب يمكن أن يتخوفوا من هذا الطلب.. وأن مثل هذا الطلب يمكن أن ينشر الرعب في نفوس المريخاب.. ولكن ظنه خائب لا محالة.. لأن المريخاب أكثر من طالبوا بكشف المنشطات على لاعبي الهلال في مباريات سابقة.. وسبق أن هرب عدد من لاعبي الأزرق من اختبار كشف المنشطات في إحدى مباريات القمة إفريقياً..!!

* يريد عماد الطيب مبكراً البحث عن شماعة للهزيمة المتوقعة.. فالمريخ ورغم أنه عانى من مشاكل كثيرة في الفترة الماضية.. إلا أن عودته السريعة بعد عودة السيد جمال الوالي هي التي نشرت الرعب في الأوساط الزرقاء.. رغم الثقة الظاهرية التي يبديها الهلالاب من قدرة فريقهم على هزيمة المريخ.. ولكن الفوز على النمور.. والخبرة التي يتمتع بها نجوم المريخ.. وتأثير أجانبه على نتائجه.. أظهرت خوف الهلالاب..!!

* الكشف عن المنشطات"إذا تم فعلياً" سيكون في مصلحة المريخ أكثر من الهلال.. لأنه على الأقل سيكشف من هو الفريق الذي تعاطى منشطات في الفترة الماضية.. شريطة أن يتم الكشف على كل قائمتي لاعبي الفريق للمباراة وليس عبر الاختيار العشوائي.. لأنه ببساطة يمكن أن يتم تهريب بعض اللاعبين من الكشف حتى لا يثبت فعلياً..!!

* إن هناك طلب حقيقي لكشف المنشطات قبل لقاء الغد.. فالمريخ هو الأولى بتقديم هذا الطلب وليس الهلال.. ولكن طالما أتى الطلب من الهلال"رغم أن وراء الطلب حكايات أخرى".. فإن المريخ يرحب ترحيباً كاملاً بإجراء هذا الكشف حتى يعرف الجميع من يتعاطى منشطات.. فالمريخ سجله خال من مثل هذه الممارسات التي لطخت وجه الهلال من قبل في البطولة العربية.. وأقر بها طبيب الهلال السابق الدكتور عباس عبدالكريم بتناول مادة (الكيرايتين)..!!

اتجاه الرياح..!!

* منشطات العقرب في سرعته الفائقة التي يعرفها الهلالاب قبل المريخاب.. وفي صواريخ رمضان عجب.. وعكسيات كوفي.. وسرعة مواطنه أوكرا.. ولمسات الساحر الأبنوسي ألوك.. وفي جسارة صلاح نمر.. وفي رزانة أمير كمال.. ورأسيات ضفر..!!

* والمنشط الأكبر الذي ليسه له أمان.. يتمثل في ثنائية محسن وبرهان.. والتي يعرفها الهلال منذ ثلاثية ضفر وراجي وأيمن سعيد..!!

* ارتفعت المعنويات لدى لاعبي المريخ بسبب المنشطات المعنوية بعد عودة الوالي لرئاسة النادي.. فهل يملك عماد الطيب أطباء مهرة ومعدات متقدمة في الكشف عن هذه المنشطات..!!؟

* أقوى وأحدث الأجهزة التي توصل لها العلم.. لن تكشف عن المنشطات الجديدة التي تناولها نجوم المريخ في الأيام الماضية والتي أعادت لهم الروح والحماس.. ومكنتهم من تحقيق الفوز على الأهلي شندي..!!

* أتمنى أن يكون عماد الطيب جاداً في طلبه الكشف عن المنشطات.. لأن ذلك في مصلحة المريخ..!!

* حل المشاكل المالية للاعبين.. كان هو المنشط الحقيقي الذي تسبب في عودة الروح والفوز على النمور.. وسيكون المنشط الأخطر قبل مباراة الغد..!!

* ما أن أعلن المريخاب وحدتهم.. والتفافهم حول ناديهم.. والدعوة لوحدة مريخية شاملة.. حتى التقط الكاردينال الأمر وقام بضم طه علي البشير وصلاح إدريس للهيئة الاستشارية لرئيس الهلال..!!

* وحدة المريخاب أظهرت الخوف في الهلالاب.. لأنها تمثل خطراً حقيقياً.. خاصة وأن لجنة التسيير الحالية ضمت عدداً مقدراً من رجالات المريخ الأقوياء..!!

* وحدة المريخاب أجبرة الكاردينال على الاستعانة بأكثر رجلين عارضهما وعاداهما وهما الحكيم والأرباب.. اللذان ظلا يتعرضان لهجوم وإساءات من الإعلام المقرب له..!!

*المطالبة الزرقاء بكشف المنشطات.. خوف واضح من"كشف الحال"..!!

* الهلال يستقبل الفايتمينات.. ويطلب الكشف عن المنشطات..!!
*

----------


## kampbell

*رسميا غياب أمير كمال عن قمة الاثنين


بات في حكم المؤكد غياب قائد المريخ أمير كمال عن مباراة القمة  التي تجمع الهلال بالمريخ غد الاثنين بملعب الهلال ضمن الجولة الـ 18 من  بطولة سوداني للدوري الممتاز . 

وغاب أمير عن الثلاث حصص التدريبية التي أجراها الاحمر منذ العودة من مدينة شندي يوم الخميس الماضي .

وتفيد متابعات موقع سبورت أون لاين إلا أن قائد الاحمر الثالث ضفر سيعوض غياب أمير كمال بجانب الوافد الجديد صلاح نمر .
*

----------

